# As you get older, do you find yourself downsizing, decluttering.



## MickaC

I’m posted a little while ago about selling things in order to downsize, getting rid of stuff I don’t use or need.
Sold my king bed, went down to a full/double…..I spend a lot less time making the bed now. .
I mentioned I sold some kitchen items, which was to my foster daughter, I’ve given her so much, that I thought some things could be bought, she said she wanted to buy…..sent the counter top roaster and bullet/ninja stuff with her when she came to look at the stuff…..haven’t been paid yet for those two items yet…..when I was there for supper yesterday, it seemed she thought I gave her the stuff free…..we talked about price before, when she looked at the stuff.
Her sister wanted to buy the two end tables and the coffee table……not letting those go till I’m paid.

I’m doing a lot of going through stuff……do I use it……do I need it……
Feel good about doing this…….for me……it’s time.

Any of you with the same thoughts of doing this.


----------



## Pepper

I have thoughts with no actions.


----------



## JustBonee

When you get your head in that frame of mind,  it's really  liberating to downsize I found out.
And having things stashed away that  others could be enjoying   is  a good feeling too.

In my case,  I didn't have a choice in  spending  time thinking about it, as  I had to sell my large house and move to a small  apartment.
This was in about a  6-8  month span ..    5 years  ago. 

I sold all  large furniture items  ... the rest was given away.   It was a great experience.  And no regrets  since.


----------



## Becky1951

I down sized in 2019 from a large 4 bedroom 2 bath house to a 432 sq ft cabin.  I can dust, sweep and mop, clean the bathroom and kitchen and be laid back in my recliner within 40 minutes and no rushing through it. Absolutely no regrets.


----------



## Don M.

I often find items that I no longer use....some that I've never used.  I sell some on EBAY, or give them to the local animal shelter, etc.


----------



## Leann

Becky1951 said:


> I down sized in 2019 from a large 4 bedroom 2 bath house to a 432 sq ft cabin.  I can dust, sweep and mop, clean the bathroom and kitchen and be laid back in my recliner within 40 minutes and no rushing through it. Absolutely no regrets.


Wow, @Becky1951, that sounds perfect!


----------



## AnnieA

Very slooooooowly getting there.   Looking at a move to the Ozarks within the next five years so that's motivating.


----------



## StarSong

Becky1951 said:


> I down sized in 2019 from a large 4 bedroom 2 bath house to a 432 sq ft cabin.  I can dust, sweep and mop, clean the bathroom and kitchen and be laid back in my recliner within 40 minutes and no rushing through it. Absolutely no regrets.


When DH & I go camping it's the same thing.  Our RV is about 360 sq ft. - I can clean it top to bottom in less than an hour.  There's a lot to be said for smaller living quarters.


----------



## Alligatorob

MickaC said:


> As you get older, do you find yourself downsizing, decluttering?


No, but I should...


----------



## jimintoronto

A women who lives on our street had a medical emergency a couple of weeks ago. The Toronto Paramedics had a really hard time just getting into her front door hallway, due to huge piles of "stuff ". They couldn't get their gurney into the house, so they had to carry her out side. A few days later the Toronto City  By Law enforcement officers went to the house and did a safety inspection, so did the Toronto Fire Service inspectors. The result was a court order for the house to be cleared to a safe standard. Her 3 adult sons came and spent THREE DAYS taking "stuff " out of it, and putting it into a 40 cubic yard disposal bin. She is not a senior, she is 46 years old. The By Law inspectors will be checking back in 90 days to check the inside condition of the house. JimB.


----------



## StarSong

jimintoronto said:


> A women who lives on our street had a medical emergency a couple of weeks ago. The Toronto Paramedics had a really hard time just getting into her front door hallway, due to huge piles of "stuff ". They couldn't get their gurney into the house, so they had to carry her out side. A few days later the Toronto City  By Law enforcement officers went to the house and did a safety inspection, so did the Toronto Fire Service inspectors. The result was a court order for the house to be cleared to a safe standard. Her 3 adult sons came and spent THREE DAYS taking "stuff " out of it, and putting it into a 40 cubic yard disposal bin. She is not a senior, she is 46 years old. The By Law inspectors will be checking back in 90 days to check the inside condition of the house. JimB.


Hoarding is a terrible mental illness that brings great shame to those who suffer from it.  I hope your neighbor gets mental health support to help her find her way through this.  If not, her home will surely revert to the same condition once the inspection pressure is off.   

Such a sad and all too common story.


----------



## Don M.

StarSong said:


> Hoarding is a terrible mental illness that brings great shame to those who suffer from it.  I hope your neighbor gets mental health support to help her find her way through this.  If not, her home will surely revert to the same condition once the inspection pressure is off.
> 
> Such a sad and all too common story.



There's a TV show called "Hoarders".  It's almost disgusting to watch that show and see how some people live.


----------



## Pecos

I am downsizing, and while we don't have clutter, it is still not that easy.


----------



## Jules

If it’s little things, I set them aside until I have enough to take to a donation centre.  If I’m unsure, they still go in this pile.  The only thing that I went and pulled out again was a double-sided pill container.  DH said he didn’t want it, sure enough it seems he did.  

The more I clear out, the better I feel.  I wish I had family/grandkids that here who could take some of these things.


----------



## Packerjohn

jimintoronto said:


> A women who lives on our street had a medical emergency a couple of weeks ago. The Toronto Paramedics had a really hard time just getting into her front door hallway, due to huge piles of "stuff ". They couldn't get their gurney into the house, so they had to carry her out side. A few days later the Toronto City  By Law enforcement officers went to the house and did a safety inspection, so did the Toronto Fire Service inspectors. The result was a court order for the house to be cleared to a safe standard. Her 3 adult sons came and spent THREE DAYS taking "stuff " out of it, and putting it into a 40 cubic yard disposal bin. She is not a senior, she is 46 years old. The By Law inspectors will be checking back in 90 days to check the inside condition of the house. JimB.


I strongly believe that hoarding is a mental sickness.  There is even a TV show about it so there must be a lot of mentally unbalanced here in Canada and the US.  Ok, England too for sure!


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> I am downsizing, and while we don't have clutter, it is still not that easy.


the trouble is downsizing needs a lot of energy.. ..really it's a job for the young..., but if you can manage to do it or get help to do it, you will have a lot lifted from your shoulders..

I have an attic  which is pretty packed with stuff, almost all of it boxed but the boxes are etremely heavy and my estranged o/h was the one who put everything up there ... It's impossible for me to bring them down, I never expected not to have my husband around to do it .. ..so I'm going to have to call in a loft clearance company, not to junk the stuff, but just to bring it all down for me to sort through and donate or sell... and then I'll keep the loft space empty except for luggage...


----------



## Gaer

I have tons of cool Western and primitive antiques  
  I'd like to rid of everything except books and tools.
but,
I sure don't want to spend the rest of my life selling things!


----------



## Murrmurr

I totally downsized about 6 years ago. It was easy but that's probably because I lived alone and I never argue with myself.

I was in a house with 3 bedrooms + a bonus room. I took almost everything but my bed out onto the driveway. What didn't sell, I gave away. What I couldn't give away, I tossed out. It was gone in 3 days.

I only regret getting rid of all my art supplies and paintings. I should have kept at least one painting. And some days I'd love to be able to just sit and paint for a few hours or so. I wouldn't be on this computer so much. It's probably for the best, though, because I'd have to stress over getting paint on the wall and the floor, and this is a rental. I'd have to cordon off an area and cover the whole thing with tarps, like a kill-room or something.

But I do miss painting.


----------



## Kika

19 yrs ago I downsized from a large house to a 1 bedroom apartment.  My son and daughter-in-law took as much as they wanted, and since I really had no time or experience selling things, most were just given away to anyone who wanted them and would cart it away.  The local goodwill, salvation army took a lot of the bedroom furniture and other things.  The attic & basement seemed to have turned into a storage space for a lot of years before it reached the curbside garbage.

I'll be moving again early next year, and I have already started discarding, giving away things that I would not want to pay to move.  It's much easier now after I have had 2 experiences emptying out homes of deceased family members.  I try to live a somewhat (not severe) minimalist existence.


----------



## Leann

I've been slowly divesting my house of things I've accumulated but can't seem to find the energy (or is it interest?) to speed up the process. I don't want to be doing this the rest of my life and at the rate I'm going, it will take me that long. So I am going to set a deadline of 12 months from now to get it all done. Any $ I make from selling this stuff will go into a travel fund


----------



## Autumn72

I to am trying to do this, as I live in a studio 
Which, means small, and the clutter has become not to nice to see. Energy, is the key along with strength to take downstairs to the trash area room.
Doing laundry and catalogs galore with junk mail is over the top. 
I had a handle on it last inspection.
Seems I'm back to the boxes from Amazon filled with remnants from that long closet of accumulations of seven years here. Hoarding is what it is. 
Suffering from lack of daughter ostracizing and the death of my youngest 33 yrs young to cancer.
And her son  as she was a single mom who I sent money monthly to support them for four years since he was born.
Yet his obstacizing father keeps him away from me. Have not seen him since his father left here to his home state 5 hours away 
Sorry about taking over the thread. Yes, I  have been trying to downsize in this tiny place since she passed away 2016.
Think I should be done by now! Sure, Reliving the ostracizing when I try to send gifts and messages and letters. It's so much unbalance from pass tragic events.


----------



## Jeni

as i get older i have downsized a great deal 
have some more to do but anyone that had to clear out a home where people saved everything knows get control of it before you leave a mess for someone else.
What makes me giggle a bit is the enormous ...... explosion of self storage units .... neighbors moved in had so much stuff they went and rented a unit people all over the united states at least paying to store items they no longer use or want but will not get rid of .... wish i had invested in that business


----------



## Marie5656

*Moving from my house to an apartment was my big prompt and motivation to downsize. I found that some decisions were hard, others easy.  A small handful of things I regretted getting rid of, bit for the most part I was pleased.  I am glad I did it*


----------



## Leann

The only room that I can say has been reviewed and lightened is my kitchen. It isn't large so I have to be prudent about what I have stored in the cabinets and drawers. Now that I think about it, there are probably a few things I could get rid of but for the most part, that room is done as is the living room. The buggers are the bedrooms and part of the basement. It's like diving into cold water. I don't want to do it. But in this case, I have to.


----------



## Leann

Autumn72 said:


> I to am trying to do this, as I live in a studio
> Which, means small, and the clutter has become not to nice to see. Energy, is the key along with strength to take downstairs to the trash area room.
> Doing laundry and catalogs galore with junk mail is over the top.
> I had a handle on it last inspection.
> Seems I'm back to the boxes from Amazon filled with remnants from that long closet of accumulations of seven years here. Hoarding is what it is.
> Suffering from lack of daughter ostracizing and the death of my youngest 33 yrs young to cancer.
> And her son  as she was a single mom who I sent money monthly to support them for four years since he was born.
> Yet his obstacizing father keeps him away from me. Have not seen him since his father left here to his home state 5 hours away
> Sorry about taking over the thread. Yes, I  have been trying to downsize in this tiny place since she passed away 2016.
> Think I should be done by now! Sure, Reliving the ostracizing when I try to send gifts and messages and letters. It's so much unbalance from pass tragic events.


My heart is with you @Autumn72. That's a lot to handle both emotionally and physically.


----------



## officerripley

As I've said here before, I'd love to downsize to a smaller place but Huzz won't hear of it; says MAYBE some day--yeah, right; I've noticed with others that when one or both say that, they keep on saying it 'till it's too late & one's left to try to do it all on their own, total denial, "some day" never comes 'till it's too late. I've for a long time been getting rid of some of my stuff (especially clothing) but he won't get rid of any of his, keeps saying he's going to but then won't. Oh, well, some day...yeah right


----------



## MickaC

Don M. said:


> There's a TV show called "Hoarders".  It's almost disgusting to watch that show and see how some people live.


Yes, I watch those programs sometimes too…….very sad.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I've been working on it.

All of the easy things are gone.

I'm having trouble disposing of family things and a few little treasures that I've collected over the years.

So far no regrets. 

I suppose it's not really important what or how much we choose to keep as long as we seek the minimum number of things that we need to be comfortable and content.

_"I threw my cup away when I saw a child drinking from his hands at the trough."_ - Diogenes


----------



## MickaC

officerripley said:


> As I've said here before, I'd love to downsize to a smaller place but Huzz won't hear of it; says MAYBE some day--yeah, right; I've noticed with others that when one or both say that, they keep on saying it 'till it's too late & one's left to try to do it all on their own, total denial, "some day" never comes 'till it's too late. I've for a long time been getting rid of some of my stuff (especially clothing) but he won't get rid of any of his, keeps saying he's going to but then won't. Oh, well, some day...yeah right


I hope he changes his mind, sooner than later……I feel for you if it turns out that you have to tackle it on your own.


----------



## Tish

I'm a minimalist so really don't have much clutter and stuff.


----------



## Packerjohn

hollydolly said:


> the trouble is downsizing needs a lot of energy.. ..really it's a job for the young..., but if you can manage to do it or get help to do it, you will have a lot lifted from your shoulders..
> 
> I have an attic  which is pretty packed with stuff, almost all of it boxed but the boxes are etremely heavy and my estranged o/h was the one who put everything up there ... It's impossible for me to bring them down, I never expected not to have my husband around to do it .. ..so I'm going to have to call in a loft clearance company, not to junk the stuff, but just to bring it all down for me to sort through and donate or sell... and then I'll keep the loft space empty except for luggage...


I agree that every year it gets harder and harder to do the physical work of downsizing.  I think that some people just wait too long and then the job just becomes overwhelming so people just give up.  What happens then when they pass on, the kids or relatives are stuck with the job of downsizing.  Sometimes it amounts to renting a dumpster in the driveway; which is pretty sad end to your years of hard work and consumer madness!


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> I'm a minimalist so really don't have much clutter and stuff.


I think I'm going to have to learn to be a minimalist now I have no husband here any more.. and my daughter wouldn't be able to clear my stuff, nor would she want to, or me expect her to... ..trouble is altho' far from a hoarder, I like my stuff, it gives me comfort to have it around me.. but at least I'm going to start with getting the attic emptied..


----------



## Jules

We pulled up to a donation centre the other day and they had a sign saying that they’re not accepting anything right now.  Spring cleaning must be in full swing.  Took it to another store, even if it’s not my favourite.


----------



## Marie5656

Don M. said:


> There's a TV show called "Hoarders".  It's almost disgusting to watch that show and see how some people live.


I am oddly fascinated by that show.  I feel there is a fine line between hoarding and simply being a messy housekeeper.  I know it is part of OCD to not want to let go of items.  Many food hoarders...even not wanting to get rid of food that is obviously bad or expired. I do not get it or understand it.


----------



## Jackie23

I started downsizing many years ago but there is still much to do, sometimes when I open a closet or a drawer I catch myself thinking what are the kids going to think when they see this, it's amazing the stuff we accumulate in a lifetime.


----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


> I think I'm going to have to learn to be a minimalist now I have no husband here any more.. and my daughter wouldn't be able to clear my stuff, nor would she want to, or me expect her to... ..trouble is altho' far from a hoarder, I like my stuff, it gives me comfort to have it around me.. but at least I'm going to start with getting the attic emptied..


Sorry to hear that Hubby has vacated.


----------



## Autumn72

Leann said:


> My heart is with you @Autumn72. That's a lot to handle both emotionally and physically.


Thank you LeAnn.
It's the tip of the glacier.
Do not want to bring you down.
Details are not good so to spare all the depth of grief with barely enough of reaching out to counseling from a list of people who are suppose to be of help are too busy with moving forwarding that she was no longer in the area because a well known area has her helping this man out who is in a much better financial promising gain for her.

As I did state my concern, she agreed herself facing her daughter's ostracizing over the death of her younger brother.

At, this point I collapsed to reach 9ut any longer. To tired of rejections.
Thank you LeAnn for your well meaning kindness.


----------



## CrowFlies

i downed when i left the big ranch.  then i downed again when i got rid of storage unit.
im again, now, looking at downing Again since im in a RV and fear having to Evac due to fires.

as well...i have no one to leave things to.  my saddle, my horse stuff, my art and silver and cow skulls.
i dont know what to do with these things now.


----------



## C50

I am great at downsizing, I don't not like clutter in my life.


----------



## Lee

Anyone who needs a kick in the pants to get rid of stuff should go visit my neighbor. Seeing her place is a real incentive. 

For instance....When she tells you to have a seat you need to move the 8 teddy bears that got there before you did.


----------



## Jules

CrowFlies said:


> my saddle, my horse stuff, my art and silver and cow skulls.
> i dont know what to do with these things now.


It’s the special things that are the hardest to part with.


----------



## CrowFlies

Jules said:


> It’s the special things that are the hardest to part with.


for sure.  id feel better if i had someone, knew someone, younger, who would appreciate enjoy and cherish
some of this stuff as i have all these years. 
i keep looking.


----------



## mrstime

We like stuff, but we have everything in its place. Not hoarders by any means but our son says when we are gone he is going to have a huge yard sale. LOL  He knows the good stuff and likes the collection of South Western Indian art. I know my books will be gone and DH's tools will be sold too cheap!


----------



## Remy

Not really. I like thrift stores and if I see something cute and it's an animal I particularly like, I'm going to buy it.


----------



## carouselsilver

MickaC said:


> I’m posted a little while ago about selling things in order to downsize, getting rid of stuff I don’t use or need.
> Sold my king bed, went down to a full/double…..I spend a lot less time making the bed now. .
> I mentioned I sold some kitchen items, which was to my foster daughter, I’ve given her so much, that I thought some things could be bought, she said she wanted to buy…..sent the counter top roaster and bullet/ninja stuff with her when she came to look at the stuff…..haven’t been paid yet for those two items yet…..when I was there for supper yesterday, it seemed she thought I gave her the stuff free…..we talked about price before, when she looked at the stuff.
> Her sister wanted to buy the two end tables and the coffee table……not letting those go till I’m paid.
> 
> I’m doing a lot of going through stuff……do I use it……do I need it……
> Feel good about doing this…….for me……it’s time.
> 
> Any of you with the same thoughts of doing this.


I long to, but hubby is a pack rat. A few years ago I kept urging him to get rid of a heavy, cumbersome piece of photography equipment; a developer, I think it was called. I kept fearing a stubbed toe! He finally sold it to a photography teacher and often speaks of it as of a lost friend. He also likes to cruise the Craig's list "free stuff" offerings and then brings more junk home. 

I have decided to just get rid of my own junk and not worry about his, for now!


----------



## carouselsilver

StarSong said:


> Hoarding is a terrible mental illness that brings great shame to those who suffer from it.  I hope your neighbor gets mental health support to help her find her way through this.  If not, her home will surely revert to the same condition once the inspection pressure is off.
> 
> Such a sad and all too common story.


True. I had a neighbor once, who lived on the first floor of the apartment building I lived in at the time. I made friends with her but had never been inside her apartment. One day she invited me inside, and I wondered why she kept it so dim in there. Slowly my eyes adjusted to the dimness and to my horror, I saw cockroaches swarming everywhere. Then I noticed the stacks and piles of things; right by her front door was a stack of boxed pound cakes. The top box was open and had a knife inside it, as if she sliced some cake and ate it as the mood struck. I made an excuse to leave right away, went outside,  and spent a few minutes dumping the contents of my purse on a picnic table and shaking it to be sure that there weren't any hitchhikers. 

Finally the building inspector forced her to allow a team of cleaners to come inside her place. They were ruthless and threw out a lot of things, including bales of perfectly good fabric (she was a quilter.)


----------



## carouselsilver

Kika said:


> 19 yrs ago I downsized from a large house to a 1 bedroom apartment.  My son and daughter-in-law took as much as they wanted, and since I really had no time or experience selling things, most were just given away to anyone who wanted them and would cart it away.  The local goodwill, salvation army took a lot of the bedroom furniture and other things.  The attic & basement seemed to have turned into a storage space for a lot of years before it reached the curbside garbage.
> 
> I'll be moving again early next year, and I have already started discarding, giving away things that I would not want to pay to move.  It's much easier now after I have had 2 experiences emptying out homes of deceased family members.  I try to live a somewhat (not severe) minimalist existence.


What a beautiful kitty in your avatar! Is it yours?


----------



## Leann

Leann said:


> I've been slowly divesting my house of things I've accumulated but can't seem to find the energy (or is it interest?) to speed up the process. I don't want to be doing this the rest of my life and at the rate I'm going, it will take me that long. So I am going to set a deadline of 12 months from now to get it all done. Any $ I make from selling this stuff will go into a travel fund


Well, today was the first of many days yet to come of going through the boxes and bins in the basement. Much of the accumulated stuff belonged to my parents (both deceased) and also a sibling who died six years ago. So it's not just "stuff", some of it is memories. A while back I asked family members if they were interested in having any of this and most replied with a polite "no". I was hoping for some robust YESES but no such luck. 

Broken stuff will be tossed, a few sentimental things will be kept and the rest will be listed for sale on different online sites. Unsold stuff will be donated. The faster I get through all of this, the better. The good thing is the basement is nice and cool so even if temps outside rise, it won't be hot in the basement. 

I can do this, right?


----------



## StarSong

Leann said:


> can do this, right?


You surely can.  It's a matter of putting one foot in front of the other and finishing one box before moving onto the next.  

Many of us have been where you are. It's not an easy task in the beginning but after a while you'll find your rhythm.


----------



## Kika

carouselsilver said:


> What a beautiful kitty in your avatar! Is it yours?


Oh, Thank You!  Her name is Catherine.   I found her as a kitten, and I had her until about a week before her estimated 21st birthday.  I still miss her after 5 years.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Not as much as I should be. But it's my intention to work on doing that. I don't want my son to have a bunch of useless junk to wade through after I'm gone.


----------



## katlupe

I have been working on this since I moved here in 2018. I have gotten rid of a lot of things so far. My major project now is the storage locker downstairs. It is not very big but I can't put anything more into it. I plan on cleaning it out and only keeping the rug shampooer and my extra household supplies (cleaning supplies, paper products, etc.) in plastic storage containers in it. I have more than a few boxes of Christmas decorations that I kept for sentimental reasons but now it is time to let them go. 

Have three dresser drawers to go through up here. Even though I have cleaned and organized my kitchen cupboards a million times since I moved in, I see items I haven't used since then. So time to get them out. A studio apartment does not have much room so every inch of space is important.


----------



## carouselsilver

Kika said:


> Oh, Thank You!  Her name is Catherine.   I found her as a kitten, and I had her until about a week before her estimated 21st birthday.  I still miss her after 5 years.


Sorry to hear that, but wow, nearly 21 years! You must have been a great cat mama!


----------



## Remy

carouselsilver said:


> cruise the Craig's list "free stuff" offerings and then brings more junk home.


Exactly how I ended up with these two.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Lately, I have the urge to declutter.  No-one comes into my house now without being forced to leave with _something_!  And, I'm putting stuff out in my neighbors' garage sale next weekend.  As to the hoarding issue, the only thing that I hoard is paper stuff (receipts, warrantees, legal correspondence, financial documents, etc.  It is a real problem for me.  I am always fearful that I may need that 6 year old, faded receipt someday.  I just emptied a whole large box of paperwork about an old house I owned that isn't even standing anymore! The new property owners tore it down years ago.   /-;


----------



## carouselsilver

Remy said:


> Exactly how I ended up with these two.
> 
> View attachment 220165


Aww, they are beautiful! If my husband wants to bring kitties home I won't object. My current two might, though!


----------



## Remy

Aww thank you @carouselsilver Can't believe they just turned 11 and they were from a Craig's List ad.


----------



## Michael Z

Only one method seems to work for me. Take EVERYTHING out of a room. Then organize what you will keep and toss the rest. This way, I save time by tossing stuff and I think that laziness factor wins out!


----------



## carouselsilver

Michael Z said:


> Only one method seems to work for me. Take EVERYTHING out of a room. Then organize what you will keep and toss the rest. This way, I save time by tossing stuff and I think that laziness factor wins out!


I'm going to try this!


----------



## Jules

Lately I’ve been asking myself if I really care about the things I’m looking at.  I have some of my mother’s antique furniture and I really wouldn’t miss it.  It’s not valuable so doubt I could even sell it.  Thinking like this means that if/when the time comes, it won’t be so hard to part with.


----------



## MickaC

Had a busy job downsizing Sunday and yesterday.
Sunday i sat down and taught myself how to post on for sale groups through facebook.
I DID IT !!!!!!!!!!!  ALL BY MYSELF !!!!!!!!!!!
Listed
Futon......Sofa tale.......coffee table......2 side tables......a selection of corningware casserole dishes.
All sold by Monday at 9 am........all tables were picked up yesterday......holding the futon for a couple of weeks, she needs to find someone to pick it up, she wanted to send a e-transfer, but i said i'll hold.......the dishes will be picked up friday.

My foster daughters sister wanted the coffee table and 2 side tables back in March......she's not coming up with any money......tired of waiting, so i sold them.

My phone never stopped on Sunday, clicked sold on items as they sold, then removed the listing.
will post some more items this week.

Wow !!!!!!!!!  my new favorite pastime.


----------



## Remy

I'm going to PAWS thrift store today. I guess I'm not into downsizing.


----------



## MickaC

Remy said:


> I'm going to PAWS thrift store today. I guess I'm not into downsizing.


Hey......why don't you come to my place first......i may have something you might want.


----------



## RobinWren

hollydolly said:


> the trouble is downsizing needs a lot of energy.. ..really it's a job for the young..., but if you can manage to do it or get help to do it, you will have a lot lifted from your shoulders..
> 
> I have an attic  which is pretty packed with stuff, almost all of it boxed but the boxes are etremely heavy and my estranged o/h was the one who put everything up there ... It's impossible for me to bring them down, I never expected not to have my husband around to do it .. ..so I'm going to have to call in a loft clearance company, not to junk the stuff, but just to bring it all down for me to sort through and donate or sell... and then I'll keep the loft space empty except for luggage...


I think that he should be responsible, the least he could do is bring the boxes down so that you can sort them.


----------



## hollydolly

RobinWren said:


> I think that he should be responsible, the least he could do is bring the boxes down so that you can sort them.


I agree, however I've asked him to come to the house and sort it, and he's ignored me


----------



## Pappy

At least once a week, before junk pickup, I try to get rid of some things that have accumulated over the years. I figure by the time I’m 102, I can start on my socks drawer.


----------



## RobinWren

hollydolly said:


> I agree, however I've asked him to come to the house and sort it, and he's ignored me


Then he is very selfish, that is the very least that he could do. I don't understand people sometimes.


----------



## MickaC

Had a good day of selling yesterday.
Sold.....
Lounge chair.......2 metal outdoor end tables.......3 iron double hooks hangers.
Listed yesterday, early morning, sold by 11am.
Going to take some pics of more stuff to sell.
This selling stuff is hard work.....


----------



## MickaC

The sold futon will get paid for and picked up later today. 
This weeks sales came in at 400.00.
Will be slow now, have to turn my efforts to the great outdoors.


----------



## MickaC

Futon picked up and paid for.
Guess what.
Sold my huge 3 piece living room set.....not sure when it will be picked up yet.

I'm running out of stuff to sell.......any of you have any stuff i can sell.


----------



## Medusa

Yep, I take great pleasure in getting rid of things, most of which admittedly, I throw away.   It's gotten so that whenever something goes missing, everyone looks at me.  "_What? I didn't throw it away.  I *didn't*!...  I'm almost positive... I didn't._"


----------



## Medusa

OneEyedDiva said:


> Not as much as I should be. But it's my intention to work on doing that. I don't want my son to have a bunch of useless junk to wade through after I'm gone.


Right?  I take pictures of things to store on flash drives for viewing and throw the things away.


----------



## Teacher Terry

I had been downsizing for a few years. When I sold my house last year I had my furniture and 31 plastic bins plus my clothes. Unfortunately my ex was somewhat of a hoarder and we only had 30 days to get rid of stuff. I worked 12 hours a day until it was done. We had a garage sale, I sold things online and put tons of stuff outside for free. Two big trailer loads went to the dump. I hired the neighbor kid to haul everything out of the basement and shed and dump it in the backyard. That saved time for us to sort through it. The teenager was much faster. I have helped a few friends do the same. Everything in my 833 sq ft condo are items I love.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Futon picked up and paid for.
> Guess what.
> Sold my huge 3 piece living room set.....not sure when it will be picked up yet.
> 
> I'm running out of stuff to sell.......any of you have any stuff i can sell.


yep...I've got loads, come and get it... I won;t charge commission... ...seriously I'm looking at selling my sofas.. they're top quality leather, and in mint condition. My problem is not that they're no good,  but there has to be some kind of chemical in the leather, because if I fall asleep on the sofa I'll start to be unable to breathe.. yet there's no discernible smell from them, never has been... so I want to return to  a Fabric sofa, and get a corner style rather than having 2 sofas..

My problem is, I keep looking at my existing sofas, and thinking I'll never be able to afford the same quality as those.. and will I regret getting rid of these leather ones in 5 or 6 years if the cheaper fabric ones start falling apart...


----------



## Georgiagranny

After 13 years in The Hovel, the accumulation of stuff is close to crowding me out. It would be a big help if people would just stop giving me more stuff. I keep telling DD that on a gift-giving occasion to please give me chocolate and gift cards to the garden centers.

While I'm cleaning today I might, just might, start purging. There's just so much that will fit into The Hovel...keep in mind that it's just a hair under 300sf.


----------



## Sandy and her dog

Becky1951 said:


> I down sized in 2019 from a large 4 bedroom 2 bath house to a 432 sq ft cabin.  I can dust, sweep and mop, clean the bathroom and kitchen and be laid back in my recliner within 40 minutes and no rushing through it. Absolutely no regrets.


Yep. I recently moved from a 4 br 2 ba house to a 1 br 1 ba apartment and I have no regrets at all.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> but there has to be some kind of chemical in the leather,


It may not be the leather, rather the material in the structure.


----------



## timoc

As you get older, do you find yourself downsizing, decluttering.​
No chance, I love all of my clutter. I'd fret if some mean so and so stole it. 
I wallow in it all, my treasure gives me so much comfort. Downsizing, decluttering, who's ever heard of such a daft idea. HA


----------



## Teacher Terry

Georgiagranny said:


> After 13 years in The Hovel, the accumulation of stuff is close to crowding me out. It would be a big help if people would just stop giving me more stuff. I keep telling DD that on a gift-giving occasion to please give me chocolate and gift cards to the garden centers.
> 
> While I'm cleaning today I might, just might, start purging. There's just so much that will fit into The Hovel...keep in mind that it's just a hair under 300sf.


If people give me stuff that I don’t want I take it directly to the thrift store and problem solved. You need to be brutal in such a small space.


----------



## UncleVinny

I have been dumping stuff the last coupla years getting ready to pull up stakes. I have been giving lots of nice stuff to friends...In fact, I was talking to a friend down the road yesterday setting him and  his dump trailer up to drag some of this crap out of here.  I was telling him how, back when I first got out of The Military and was living over on the Colorado River, Arizona side, if something  didn't fit in my V-Dub Bug, along with my dog, guitar, a couple pairs of Levi's, and a Tee Shirt or two, one of which was my Sunday Go To Meeting Tee Shirt (that one had the fewest stains), then by golly, I didn't own it. 

Fast forward a few years ahead from there, and I was turning BIG bucks with my construction biz here in CA. I had a gigantic 3 Level house on top of a mountain, across the valley from where I sit now---not to mention a truly gorgeous woman, blonde and older than me by...37 days! I always preferred older women.

And wouldn't you know it, I, quite by accident turned her into high maintenance. Big homes, big diamonds, and nice Benz's and Cadillac's have a tendency to do that to gals who came from small town  South Dakota, and was brought up with and by, meager means.

I wanted to give her the very best of everything, and make up for all the beautiful things she never had a chance to acquire....and ya can believe I worked long and hard to feed the beast I had created.

The ironic thing is, when it came time to "split the sheets"...and everything else in favor of her, she added insult to injury by informing me that all the nice homes, possessions, jewelry and autos meant little to her...she also said that I was selfish by spending so much  time in my office bidding project plans, chasing money, or driving jobsite to jobsite,  on an average of 14+ hours a day, often 7 days a week.

I didn't argue, because as most older males know at this point in time, there is no argument that can calm a woman who is convinced she has been wronged, regardless the evidence to the contrary.

That split took place in July 2001...and I will give ya'll one guess just what handsome young buck never got tied up again!

I have always been a collector of pretty neat stuff, and it is like pulling teeth to get myself to cut loose of prized possessions...but, it needs to be done. I figgered out many years ago, that too often we become slaves to our possessions. I had a couple ranches, with lots of dogs, cats and horses...just the feed and vet bills would bring tears to most people's eyes! But, my Blondie was horse people, and both of us loved dogs and cats. Owning a lot of critters can keep ya close to home, since it really is difficult to find people to pet sit them in a manner that pleases doting owners.

'Nuff for now,  because I can go off the rails once I get going on.

V.


----------



## Della

Murrmurr said:


> I only regret getting rid of all my art supplies and paintings. I should have kept at least one painting. And some days I'd love to be able to just sit and paint for a few hours or so. I wouldn't be on this computer so much. It's probably for the best, though, because I'd have to stress over getting paint on the wall and the floor, and this is a rental. I'd have to cordon off an area and cover the whole thing with tarps, like a kill-room or something.


My father was an artist, mainly oils and watercolor, but occasionally he would do a piece with just crayons and they were beautiful, I have one hanging up.  So when I get that urge, but don't want to make a big mess I just get out some good quality art paper and my "orchestra" pack of crayons and go to town. Tip: for large areas like sky, take  a one inch piece of crayon and lay it on it's side to color. 

Also the smell of crayons makes me happy.
------------------

We stay very minimal.  None of us likes clutter and my husband volunteers at a place that takes everything from furniture to clothing so if I look at something and realize  haven't used or enjoyed It for a while, it goes out with him in the morning.  I love that feeling of traveling light.


----------



## Murrmurr

Della said:


> My father was an artist, mainly oils and watercolor, but occasionally he would do a piece with just crayons and they were beautiful, I have one hanging up.  So when I get that urge, but don't want to make a big mess I just get out some good quality art paper and my "orchestra" pack of crayons and go to town.


I haven't painted in quite a while, but I draw now and then. I use sketch pads and either a set of specialized pencils, or pen & ink - the kind of ink you dip various pen tips into.


----------



## Macfan

Yes but having a difficult time with it. Finding it was much easier to accumulate stuff than to get rid of it. We'll continue to work on it but there will be plenty left for the kids to deal with once we've departed this plane of existence  . Don...


----------



## StillLearning

UncleVinny said:


> I have been dumping stuff the last coupla years getting ready to pull up stakes. I have been giving lots of nice stuff to friends...In fact, I was talking to a friend down the road yesterday setting him and  his dump trailer up to drag some of this crap out of here.  I was telling him how, back when I first got out of The Military and was living over on the Colorado River, Arizona side, if something  didn't fit in my V-Dub Bug, along with my dog, guitar, a couple pairs of Levi's, and a Tee Shirt or two, one of which was my Sunday Go To Meeting Tee Shirt (that one had the fewest stains), then by golly, I didn't own it.
> 
> Fast forward a few years ahead from there, and I was turning BIG bucks with my construction biz here in CA. I had a gigantic 3 Level house on top of a mountain, across the valley from where I sit now---not to mention a truly gorgeous woman, blonde and older than me by...37 days! I always preferred older women.
> 
> And wouldn't you know it, I, quite by accident turned her into high maintenance. Big homes, big diamonds, and nice Benz's and Cadillac's have a tendency to do that to gals who came from small town  South Dakota, and was brought up with and by, meager means.
> 
> I wanted to give her the very best of everything, and make up for all the beautiful things she never had a chance to acquire....and ya can believe I worked long and hard to feed the beast I had created.
> 
> The ironic thing is, when it came time to "split the sheets"...and everything else in favor of her, she added insult to injury by informing me that all the nice homes, possessions, jewelry and autos meant little to her...she also said that I was selfish by spending so much  time in my office bidding project plans, chasing money, or driving jobsite to jobsite,  on an average of 14+ hours a day, often 7 days a week.
> 
> I didn't argue, because as most older males know at this point in time, there is no argument that can calm a woman who is convinced she has been wronged, regardless the evidence to the contrary.
> 
> That split took place in July 2001...and I will give ya'll one guess just what handsome young buck never got tied up again!
> 
> I have always been a collector of pretty neat stuff, and it is like pulling teeth to get myself to cut loose of prized possessions...but, it needs to be done. I figgered out many years ago, that too often we become slaves to our possessions. I had a couple ranches, with lots of dogs, cats and horses...just the feed and vet bills would bring tears to most people's eyes! But, my Blondie was horse people, and both of us loved dogs and cats. Owning a lot of critters can keep ya close to home, since it really is difficult to find people to pet sit them in a manner that pleases doting owners.
> 
> 'Nuff for now,  because I can go off the rails once I get going on.
> 
> V.


Money and material things never meant much to me until I hit about 50. Then I kept thinking that my husband and I have worked all these years and this is all we have?? Luckily that didn’t last too long and turned out to be just a phase in life. Now I’m trying to downsize. Like you said slaves to our possessions.


----------



## FastTrax

Since I am on call 7 days a week my humble abode resembles a college dorm room. Most of my clothes and personal items are prepacked and ready to go so my expenses are minimal to none. Same routine when I'll retire since I'll be traveling,


----------



## MickaC

Posted more items on Facebook selling groups this morning…….all sold, payed for, and picked up by noon.
Might go to the shed and see what else I can find that I have no use for and post to sell.
This is almost addictive.
Everything I’ve posted since I started doing so, has sold. .


----------



## Patricia

MickaC said:


> I’m posted a little while ago about selling things in order to downsize, getting rid of stuff I don’t use or need.
> Sold my king bed, went down to a full/double…..I spend a lot less time making the bed now. .
> I mentioned I sold some kitchen items, which was to my foster daughter, I’ve given her so much, that I thought some things could be bought, she said she wanted to buy…..sent the counter top roaster and bullet/ninja stuff with her when she came to look at the stuff…..haven’t been paid yet for those two items yet…..when I was there for supper yesterday, it seemed she thought I gave her the stuff free…..we talked about price before, when she looked at the stuff.
> Her sister wanted to buy the two end tables and the coffee table……not letting those go till I’m paid.
> 
> I’m doing a lot of going through stuff……do I use it……do I need it……
> Feel good about doing this…….for me……it’s time.
> 
> Any of you with the same thoughts of doing this.


Yes, I'm trying to get down to what I can carry in a travel bag. I'm not sure where I'm going.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Posted more items on Facebook selling groups this morning…….all sold, payed for, and picked up by noon.
> Might go to the shed and see what else I can find that I have no use for and post to sell.
> This is almost addictive.
> Everything I’ve posted since I started doing so, has sold. .


you seem to be able to get rid of your stuff very quickly while poor @debodun  gets time wasters ...


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> you seem to be able to get rid of your stuff very quickly while poor @debodun  gets time wasters ...


Have no answer to that…..yes, Deb went through a lot of frustration, she did mostly yard sales, didn’t she.
My stuff is quite different than hers…..as far as dishes, ornaments, antiques, etc…..haven’t listed anything like that.
Have sold some corningware, and corelle bakeware…..but dishes are a hard sell here…..everyone has dishes.


----------



## Patricia

MickaC said:


> Posted more items on Facebook selling groups this morning…….all sold, payed for, and picked up by noon.
> Might go to the shed and see what else I can find that I have no use for and post to sell.
> This is almost addictive.
> Everything I’ve posted since I started doing so, has sold. .


Yes, getting a little money back off of any type of previous investment feels good.


----------



## Remy

I actually TOOK some donations over to PAWS today. Not a lot. There are a number of things here I could get rid of. I always think and hope I'll be able to move. Then I'd have a little more space.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Have no answer to that…..yes, Deb went through a lot of frustration, she did mostly yard sales, didn’t she.
> My stuff is quite different than hers…..as far as dishes, ornaments, antiques, etc…..haven’t listed anything like that.
> Have sold some corningware, and corelle bakeware…..but dishes are a hard sell here…..everyone has dishes.


yes but on FB she got so many people giving her the runaround and not turning up for stuff ...


----------



## Jan14

MickaC said:


> Posted more items on Facebook selling groups this morning…….all sold, payed for, and picked up by noon.
> Might go to the shed and see what else I can find that I have no use for and post to sell.
> This is almost addictive.
> Everything I’ve posted since I started doing so, has sold. .


The problem I have with that is you have to claim that as income now and pay taxes on it. I believe if it’s over $600.  If it’s Facebook or EBay.


----------



## carouselsilver

I am hoping to have a major clean out come fall. It will take me that long to convince hubby to please let go of some things!


----------



## unoriginalussername

I could only wish.  Mrs Ussername continues to stock a already over crowed craft room .  On the plus side, if she kicks off first I could sell the contents and live for a year


----------



## PamfromTx

My stepson has a big surprise coming up as soon as hubby can deliver my decluttering to him.


----------



## Patricia

Jan14 said:


> The problem I have with that is you have to claim that as income now and pay taxes on it. I believe if it’s over $600.  If it’s Facebook or EBay





PamfromTx said:


> My stepson has a big surprise coming up as soon as hubby can deliver my decluttering to him.


I was lending my garage as storage for a while, so I've been there. In the past, my daughter kept bringing items she no longer wanted to my house. Possibly she wanted someone else to dispose of them. After much decluttering, I still wake to realize there is more to go. At least your husband is delivering.


----------



## Jules

MickaC said:


> Have sold some corningware, and corelle bakeware…


If you have white Corelle dishes, they’re highly coveted.  

As I was examine some of my mother’s items, my husband was telling me that I don’t have to get rid of it.  I really want to.  Sure wish I could have a garage sale.  At the same time as he’s telling me to keep things, he’s going through his and his parents’ memorabilia.  As he says, it has no meaning except to him.  Much of it he’s never looked at.  His kids will just toss it.


----------



## katlupe

The lady in the apartment next to me had no family (that I know of) and she left to go to a nursing home. Her apartment has been emptied out. All her possessions were put in the dumpster (and the local homeless and less fortunate descended on that within an hour). Her furniture was donated to a local agency that helps low income people. Sometimes I wish I could burn all my treasured possessions so they don't end up like that. I know they are just things but I still love them.


----------



## Patricia

katlupe said:


> The lady in the apartment next to me had no family (that I know of) and she left to go to a nursing home. Her apartment has been emptied out. All her possessions were put in the dumpster (and the local homeless and less fortunate descended on that within an hour). Her furniture was donated to a local agency that helps low income people. Sometimes I wish I could burn all my treasured possessions so they don't end up like that. I know they are just things but I still love them.


My daughter has already taken most of the family pieces that weren't ruined in a storm.  I still have a few sentimental family items at a safe location for my other child.


----------



## Alligatorob

timoc said:


> As you get older, do you find yourself downsizing


I am getting shorter, does that count?


----------



## Patricia

katlupe said:


> The lady in the apartment next to me had no family (that I know of) and she left to go to a nursing home. Her apartment has been emptied out. All her possessions were put in the dumpster (and the local homeless and less fortunate descended on that within an hour). Her furniture was donated to a local agency that helps low income people. Sometimes I wish I could burn all my treasured possessions so they don't end up like that. I know they are just things but I still love them.


Maybe there is some way you can designate what to do with your possessions ahead of time to make sure that doesn't happen.


----------



## MickaC

Jan14 said:


> The problem I have with that is you have to claim that as income now and pay taxes on it. I believe if it’s over $600.  If it’s Facebook or EBay.


WOW…..I never heard of that before…..that’s TERRIBLE !!!!
We definitely don’t have to do that here, or anywhere in Canada.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Alligatorob said:


> I am getting shorter, does that count?


Great reply, haha!  I CAN RELATE!  It took me until I was 24 to reach 5'.  Now, I've lost access to the top TWO shelves in my kitchen and many of my groceries and kitchen sundries live in bags on the floor  /-;


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> WOW…..I never heard of that before…..that’s TERRIBLE !!!!
> We definitely don’t have to do that here, or anywhere in Canada.


https://www.valueaddedresource.net/ebay-canada-sales-tax/


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> https://www.valueaddedresource.net/ebay-canada-sales-tax/


I am aware of sales tax……but……@Jan14 mentioned they have to claim the money from sales as income, over a certain amount.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> I am aware of sales tax……but……@Jan14 mentioned they have to claim the money from sales as income, over a certain amount.


well I don't know about Canada.. but you have to pay it here in the UK if you're deemed to be selling enough that it becomes classed as a business.. no idea what the limit is here..I doubt it's as low as £600


----------



## Della

PamfromTx said:


> My stepson has a big surprise coming up as soon as hubby can deliver my decluttering to him.


Way to do it, Pam!  Waiting for them to come and sort through their stuff and take home what they want never seems to happen.

When my parents moved from the home place to their retirement home in the woods, I had long since taken anything I wanted from my old bedroom.  What my mother didn't know is that she tossed in the trash, something from one of her own bottom drawers, that I would have _loved_ to have.

Parents never guess how much snooping their kids do and what they might have thought was great.


----------



## DebraMae

I did a great deal of downsizing when I moved from my house to retirement home in the woods.  Gave most of it to the kids or donated.  Now I am working on photos, going through old pictures and separating them into groups depending on who I think would enjoy them most.  My nephew was thrilled to receive his.  I had pictures of him and his sisters when they were young that he did not know existed.


----------



## katlupe

Patricia said:


> Maybe there is some way you can designate what to do with your possessions ahead of time to make sure that doesn't happen.


You can always do that if you have people to give them too. But for me there is no one. My cousins are all in my age bracket. Most everyone I know is getting rid of their stuff. My stuff is all sentimental for me. I use everything though right now.


----------



## hollydolly

It irritates me when my DD asks me to keep things for her.. then never comes to collect them.

I've not gt the space to keep random stuff, which she says she wants, but then never comes for.

For example I have a Computer monitor which belonged to my husband which she wants , 2 large Lamps, paintings .. several other things..and I keep asking her if she still wants them, and she says yes.. but then says she has no time to come and get them. ..I'm fed up with these things taking up space.. but I can't give her an ultimatum, because she's got her hands full with work, and old dogs to care for   who can't be left alone  while she comes here... 

I offered to take them there but she's having renovations done, and she says  she has no space for them yet.. but this has been going on now for a year.. ( the wanting the stuff, not the renovations)


----------



## Remy

katlupe said:


> The lady in the apartment next to me had no family (that I know of) and she left to go to a nursing home. Her apartment has been emptied out. All her possessions were put in the dumpster (and the local homeless and less fortunate descended on that within an hour). Her furniture was donated to a local agency that helps low income people. Sometimes I wish I could burn all my treasured possessions so they don't end up like that. I know they are just things but I still love them.


I hear you on that. I don't have anyone and I have knick knacks and all my cats I've collected since I was young. I'd like my stuff to go to the PAWS thrift if they are still running when I go. I'm sorry your neighbors things were just put in the dumpster but glad it went to someone even if not by the best means.


----------



## Jan14

MickaC said:


> WOW…..I never heard of that before…..that’s TERRIBLE !!!!
> We definitely don’t have to do that here, or anywhere in Canada.


They just started it this year.  The IRS requires Facebook and EBay to report sales to them.  You receive a 1099 and have to claim it as earned income.


----------



## MickaC

Any type of personal selling is not considered or treated as income here.
As far as eBay thing……totally clued out.
If you register any type of business, no matter what size, from home or not…..you apply for a business #….then you you deal with claimed income, sales tax, GST tax.
I carried a # for several years through home based business.
As far as the farm….of course….business.

Garage, yard sales, selling on Facebook group, there is no type of taxes to deal with.


----------



## MickaC

Jan14 said:


> They just started it this year.  The IRS requires Facebook and EBay to report sales to them.  You receive a 1099 and have to claim it as earned income.


That’s too bad.


----------



## Remy

I'm going to try and stay out of the thrift stores for awhile. Or if I go, really edit or consider before I buy. I've done this before. Once the holiday stuff starts rolling out, that will completely go out the window.


----------



## Jan14

MickaC said:


> Any type of personal selling is not considered or treated as income here.
> As far as eBay thing……totally clued out.
> If you register any type of business, no matter what size, from home or not…..you apply for a business #….then you you deal with claimed income, sales tax, GST tax.
> I carried a # for several years through home based business.
> As far as the farm….of course….business.
> 
> Garage, yard sales, selling on Facebook group, there is no type of taxes to





MickaC said:


> That’s too bad.


Regarding Ebay and other Market Place sales.  $600 or more in a year will be reported to IRS.  Next the state will want to collect sales tax on that.  I would say if you don’t have a vendors license that will be the next requirement. 
     I have owned a thrift store for 14 years.  I recently sold the business. Prior to that I sold on line when Ebay was thriving.


----------



## C50

Downsizing....I was married for twenty years to a disorganized pack rat, the mess was always a source of frustration for me.   I kept the house after divorce and then decluttered room by room.   This 4th of July weekend I had a family get together and just about every person commented on how sparse my house is now,  I think I may have went a bit overboard.  I love it this way, everything is open and tidy, so easy to keep neat and clean.


----------



## MickaC

Jan14 said:


> Regarding Ebay and other Market Place sales.  $600 or more in a year will be reported to IRS.  Next the state will want to collect sales tax on that.  I would say if you don’t have a vendors license that will be the next requirement.
> I have owned a thrift store for 14 years.  I recently sold the business. Prior to that I sold on line when Ebay was thriving.


I do understand what you’re saying….but doesn’t apply here for this type of selling.


----------



## Jan14

MickaC said:


> I do understand what you’re saying….but doesn’t apply here for this type of selling.


Right I understand.  That’s great.


----------



## DGM

I post this every time "downsizing" is discussed:  I visited on of my all time favorite postal patrons after she had a mild stroke at age 105!  She gave my some of THE best advice ever.  "Ya know David, when I downsized from a five bedroom house to a one bedroom apartment it was SO stressful; what to keep, what to get rid of, what will fit, etc. etc.  and THIS is what we all wind up with (and she points):  A bed, a TV, a dresser and a chair".  This was our mantra when we downsized.


----------



## MickaC

I know this sounds odd but anyway…..
My foster daughter now follows my selling posts on selling groups on Facebook.
She will always message me……if you can’t sell it, I’ll take it…..sigh…..I’ve given her so much.
So far everything I’ve posted, have sold.


----------



## MickaC

Very quiet selling this week……ohhhhhhh right……I haven’t posted anything, that’s why, no money made this week..
Will get back to it this week…..storage containers are a big job…..washing them all, takes time.
Have 7 outdoor plant/hanger stands to go, need a good cleaning first.

Buyers will start missing me. .


----------



## Ruthanne

Yes I've gotten rid of a lot of my excess and will be getting rid of more.  I already got rid of a lot of books and DVDs and CDs in a yard sale.  I have to look over all my clothes.  I have a lot that is too small.  I don't know if I'll ever lose enough weight to wear them.


----------



## Bretrick

It fascinates me when I visit peoples homes. The amount of stuff they have is over the top. A lot of the stuff just sits there, not actually useful.
I walk past houses with the garage door open, full of "Stuff" no room for the car.
Personally I have what I need and very little else. Okay a few decorative wall hangings to break up the expanse.
Only a few books, no CD's, 1 DVD - Dune 1984.
I think it best not to have so much stuff that the house is full to overflowing.


----------



## Gaer

Murrmurr said:


> I totally downsized about 6 years ago. It was easy but that's probably because I lived alone and I never argue with myself.
> 
> I was in a house with 3 bedrooms + a bonus room. I took almost everything but my bed out onto the driveway. What didn't sell, I gave away. What I couldn't give away, I tossed out. It was gone in 3 days.
> 
> I only regret getting rid of all my art supplies and paintings. I should have kept at least one painting. And some days I'd love to be able to just sit and paint for a few hours or so. I wouldn't be on this computer so much. It's probably for the best, though, because I'd have to stress over getting paint on the wall and the floor, and this is a rental. I'd have to cordon off an area and cover the whole thing with tarps, like a kill-room or something.
> 
> But I do miss painting.


Put the tarp on the floor.
PAINT!


----------



## StarSong

I try to not judge people's houses or collections.  If their houses are clean, I'm good. Their level of clutter is their choice.   

Strangers walking past my open garage at certain times of the year might be aghast.  They wouldn't know we downsized a small business from a large warehouse (with $$$ monthly overhead) so we can run it from home.  During peak times we might have 100 or more large cartons of apparel in our garage and house that we count in, sort, stage, send out for embellishment or add treatment at home, then re-assort in our house/garage according to customer and prepare for delivery.  

In the 35+ years we've lived here, our two car garage has never had room for a car. We use the space for DH's large workshop, our laundry equipment, our business's commercial heat press, a kegerator, an extra refrigerator and freezer (we host a lot of parties), a significant back-up pantry, outdoor games and toys for our grands and other visiting children, folding tables and chairs for our and our children's use for parties and holidays, and other storage.

Although I winnowed my book collection down to almost nothing many years ago, I understand the deep connection many have for their books.  I'm not into collectibles, but realize they hold great sentimental value for others and am cool with that.  What do I care if friends have 30 porcelain statuettes of roosters in their kitchen? 

I try to pare down my possessions and long ago became disciplined about not buying non-necessities.  Despite that, our children will probably have a fair amount of "stuff" to sift through when DH & I pass.  They'll also very likely get a decent inheritance. 

Knowing our children and their spouses, and how supportive, helpful, respectful and non-judgmental they all were when DH & I cleared out their grandparents houses, I'm confident they will harbor little resentment when it's their turn to go through the material possessions we'll leave behind.


----------



## C50

StarSong said:


> I try to not judge people's houses or collections.  If their houses are clean, I'm good. Their level of clutter is their choice.
> 
> Strangers walking past my open garage at certain times of the year might be aghast.  They wouldn't know we downsized a small business from a large warehouse (with $$$ monthly overhead) so we can run it from home.  During peak times we might have 100 or more large cartons of apparel in our garage and house that we count in, sort, stage, send out for embellishment or add treatment at home, then re-assort in our house/garage according to customer and prepare for delivery.
> 
> In the 35+ years we've lived here, our two car garage has never had room for a car. We use the space for DH's large workshop, our laundry equipment, our business's commercial heat press, a kegerator, an extra refrigerator and freezer (we host a lot of parties), a significant back-up pantry, outdoor games and toys for our grands and other visiting children, folding tables and chairs for our and our children's use for parties and holidays, and other storage.
> 
> Although I winnowed my book collection down to almost nothing many years ago, I understand the deep connection many have for their books.  I'm not into collectibles, but realize they hold great sentimental value for others and am cool with that.  What do I care if friends have 30 porcelain statuettes of roosters in their kitchen?
> 
> I try to pare down my possessions and long ago became disciplined about not buying non-necessities.  Despite that, our children will probably have a fair amount of "stuff" to sift through when DH & I pass.  They'll also very likely get a decent inheritance.
> 
> Knowing our children and their spouses, and how supportive, helpful, respectful and non-judgmental they all were when DH & I cleared out their grandparents houses, I'm confident they will harbor little resentment when it's their turn to go through the material possessions we'll leave behind.


You mentioned books.  Honestly my books were difficult for me to let go of,  luckily my daughter took many, and then some more.lol.  Then I took a lot to a local homeless shelter where I hope those souls who are struggling with life can find some escape.  Where I had a 10'x10' room filled with books now I have to small shelves worth.


----------



## MarciKS

MickaC said:


> I’m posted a little while ago about selling things in order to downsize, getting rid of stuff I don’t use or need.
> Sold my king bed, went down to a full/double…..I spend a lot less time making the bed now. .
> I mentioned I sold some kitchen items, which was to my foster daughter, I’ve given her so much, that I thought some things could be bought, she said she wanted to buy…..sent the counter top roaster and bullet/ninja stuff with her when she came to look at the stuff…..haven’t been paid yet for those two items yet…..when I was there for supper yesterday, it seemed she thought I gave her the stuff free…..we talked about price before, when she looked at the stuff.
> Her sister wanted to buy the two end tables and the coffee table……not letting those go till I’m paid.
> 
> I’m doing a lot of going through stuff……do I use it……do I need it……
> Feel good about doing this…….for me……it’s time.
> 
> Any of you with the same thoughts of doing this.


I've been starting to look around at all the crap I have that I don't even use/or need. I can't find stuff a lot of times because I can't remember where I put things and I have to tear the place apart looking. I'm thinking on my vacation this year I'm gonna start the process of decluttering and downsizing. I plan to get rid of some things I've hung on to for years that have just been acting as dust collectors. I need to get things organized so I can bring the stuff up from the basement and figure out if I'm keeping that too or not.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Yesterday we did 10 big loads of laundry at a laundromat. We have about 5 more. Then we have the clothes we are currently wearing throughout the year in drawers. That is coming out too. We are going to give away about 3/4's of this mountain of clothing.


----------



## Jules

@MickaC, if you have any Corningware pots you might be rich.  

https://diply.com/c/106895/people-are-selling-vintage-corningware-online-thousands-dollars

BTW, I don’t really believe this article.  It’s nice to have fantasies.


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> @MickaC, if you have any Corningware pots you might be rich.
> 
> https://diply.com/c/106895/people-are-selling-vintage-corningware-online-thousands-dollars
> 
> BTW, I don’t really believe this article.  It’s nice to have fantasies.


I used to have a big assortment of those corningware pots years ago, but sadly they’re in corningware heaven. .


----------



## MickaC

MarciKS said:


> I've been starting to look around at all the crap I have that I don't even use/or need. I can't find stuff a lot of times because I can't remember where I put things and I have to tear the place apart looking. I'm thinking on my vacation this year I'm gonna start the process of decluttering and downsizing. I plan to get rid of some things I've hung on to for years that have just been acting as dust collectors. I need to get things organized so I can bring the stuff up from the basement and figure out if I'm keeping that too or not.


GOOD for you.. I used to be attached to a lot of stuff…..but I’ve changed…..material things just aren’t as important to me anymore. Still will keep things like my bird collection and some other things, but they’re not cluttering up my life.
There’s no one to do this for me, years down the road, but I just as soon do this myself.
Does feel good.


----------



## MickaC

My HUGE living room set is scheduled to leave for it’s new home, early Friday morning.
I’ll be so happy to get it gone……so big and heavy to move around for cleaning.
The guys will bring up my 2 furniture pieces from downstairs for me….so happy about that.
The only pieces of furniture left to go is my dining table and a large storage ottoman, the table is bigger than I need….will sell these closer to moving time.
I know I’ve said this before…..I’m so amazed how fast and well things sold. .


----------



## Paco Dennis

I remember this TV series about hoarders. I thought it was crazy. But, I have noticed there are certain things that have kept piling up. If you need to feel like your getting on top of de-cluttering visit this series.


----------



## C50

One thing I wish is as I downsize I could generate some money out of selling things.  I always buy quality stuff but when the times comes to part with it it magically becomes worthless.   I get so discouraged trying to sell things I end up giving much away, which is OK because I like to be generous but no one every gives me nice stuff for free!  So unfair.


----------



## C50

Paco Dennis said:


> I remember this TV series about hoarders. I thought it was crazy. But, I have noticed there are certain things that have kept piling up. If you need to feel like your getting on top of de-cluttering visit this series.


I've watched some of those hoarder episodes and many of them are just lazy slobs.  Many aren't saving items because they think they're useful,  they're just to lazy to throw out their trash.


----------



## MickaC

C50 said:


> One thing I wish is as I downsize I could generate some money out of selling things.  I always buy quality stuff but when the times comes to part with it it magically becomes worthless.   I get so discouraged trying to sell things I end up giving much away, which is OK because I like to be generous but no one every gives me nice stuff for free!  So unfair.


I’m totally with you on this……I like quality too…..but you don’t really get rich when selling stuff…..I’m not getting rich on my selling, I’m happy with what I’m getting…..and the downsizing is accomplished.
Same here…..I’ve never actually been given anything nice or at all, have worked to buy my possessions , but I do give things away. Generous is good sometimes to the right persons.


----------



## MickaC

My HUGE living room set leaving on Friday.


----------



## MickaC

My huge living room set is gone as of today…..guess what…..I have a living room now…..was wondering where it went.
Now with the 2 smaller pieces.&


----------



## Jules

C50 said:


> One thing I wish is as I downsize I could generate some money out of selling things.  I always buy quality stuff but when the times comes to part with it it magically becomes worthless.   I get so discouraged trying to sell things I end up giving much away, which is OK because I like to be generous but no one every gives me nice stuff for free!  So unfair.


This is what happens to me too.


----------



## Jules

When you go to sell now, Micka the house will actually show how large it is.  What a difference.

editing - to get those dents out of the carpet, set an ice cube or two in them.  The carpet will swell back up again.  The pro carpet cleaner taught me that trick.


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> This is what happens to me too.


Me too…..you don’t get rich selling stuff…..usually take quite a loss……but……downsizing is accomplished.


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> When you go to sell now, Micka the house will actually show how large it is.  What a difference.
> 
> editing - to get those dents out of the carpet, set an ice cube or two in them.  The carpet will swell back up again.  The pro carpet cleaner taught me that trick.


100% right…..the size of the rooms is a big plus, when you get rid of stuff, much better for selling.
Thanks for the tip, Jules…..I learned that as well from pro carpet cleaners…..works really well.


----------



## MickaC

It used to be years ago, when a person moved or just wanted to sell off household inventory, auction sales were the choice.
But, now, sign of the times, auction sales are a thing of the past for these things.

So……yard and garage sales took over.
People would bring their items outside to the yard and garage…..then take their unsold items back in…..and then do it all over again.

Deb from here put a lot of hard work into her yard sales…..and worked hard selling…..not sure if she ended up selling everything she wanted to, and then there’s those people that wanted things for nothing.

This choice I made for using selling groups on Facebook, was what worked for me.
I know it’s not for everyone, and, some are unable to do it that way.
I didn’t overload myself selling everything at once, a few things at a time, and of course I started this early, so I wouldn’t have had to do this a month before I move. I’m an organizer and a planner, so the length of time i needed is on my side.


----------



## dko1951

Jules said:


> If it’s little things, I set them aside until I have enough to take to a donation centre.  If I’m unsure, they still go in this pile.  The only thing that I went and pulled out again was a double-sided pill container.  DH said he didn’t want it, sure enough it seems he did.
> 
> The more I clear out, the better I feel.  I wish I had family/grandkids that here who could take some of these things.


I have a friend that moved from a large home she had lived in for years. She had heirloom furnishings that had been in her family for several generations. When she asked her children if they would like to have they they said no. You didn't miss out by not having a group of ungrateful off spring.  Find someone that will appreciate what have and know it went to a good place.
I have downsized to where I own a computer, a truck, a bed and the clothes I wear. Ver nice not having all that stuff.


----------



## StarSong

dko1951 said:


> When she asked her children if they would like to have they they said no. You didn't miss out by not having a group of ungrateful off spring.


I disagree with your characterization.  

Just because adult children don't want or need heirloom furnishings that were someone else's taste doesn't mean they're ungrateful. Offspring shouldn't feel obligated to take on our possessions when we've decided we're done with them. 

My children have furnished their homes with items that make them happy, which is how it should be.


----------



## JustBonee

StarSong said:


> My children have furnished their homes with items that make them happy, which is how it should be.


 Exactly.


----------



## dko1951

StarSong said:


> I disagree with your characterization.
> 
> Just because adult children don't want or need heirloom furnishings that were someone else's taste doesn't mean they're ungrateful. Offspring shouldn't feel obligated to take on our possessions when we've decided we're done with them.
> 
> My children have furnished their homes with items that make them happy, which is how it should be.


You are absolutely correct. I allowed my emotions to speak and I realize that ungrateful is not appropriate word. This friend is the one true love of my life and when this occurred I was their and saw the hurt. It wasn't just a simple No Thank You, it was a smirk and a are you kidding response. These pieces were a part of her family, as I said, for generations. I know that people sometimes don't appreciate what that may mean to others, but. It all part of the process of understanding that not everyone thinks or feels the way you or I do. I'm still learning that one. Thank you, truly, for pointing out the fact that I didn't practice what I try and follow. A lesson remembered.


----------



## MickaC

Sometimes I wonder why I do the things I do.
When I moved to my house in town, in 2016……I bought this huge living room set that I just sold.
I brought up the 2 futons up from downstairs, had 3, sold 1, for my living room.
I remember how I love the firmness, almost hard, mattress.
The couch set, I put 1/2 inch boards under the seat cushions to give them a firmer set….was still to soft to my liking.
The moral to this story is….
Why didn’t I just use the futon couches in the living room when I moved here…..good question…..beats me. ‍.


----------



## Gary O'

As you get older, do you find yourself downsizing, decluttering.​
No
I find myself moving stuff outa the way to find the stuff I'm looking for.
Then getting distracted by the stuff I'd just moved and beginning a new search.
Then
sitting
Then
taking a nap

Tomorrow, I'll search for my nap pillow
It's gotta be under that pile of torn comforters....


----------



## StarSong

dko1951 said:


> You are absolutely correct. I allowed my emotions to speak and I realize that ungrateful is not appropriate word. This friend is the one true love of my life and when this occurred I was their and saw the hurt. It wasn't just a simple No Thank You, it was a smirk and a are you kidding response. These pieces were a part of her family, as I said, for generations. I know that people sometimes don't appreciate what that may mean to others, but. It all part of the process of understanding that not everyone thinks or feels the way you or I do. I'm still learning that one. Thank you, truly, for pointing out the fact that I didn't practice what I try and follow. A lesson remembered.


I'm sorry that your friend's children were rude to her.  It sounds like they could have been far more gracious when declining the offer.  

When I offer things to my children, it's always prefaced with, "I don't know if you can use this but thought I'd check before offering it elsewhere." 

They sometimes say yes, sometimes no, and sometimes say, "I can't use it but my friend so-and-so would surely love to have it."


----------



## Marie5656

*Doing that now. Getting rid of a few things I thought I HAD to have when I moved and never used,  Plus going through clothes*


----------



## dko1951

StarSong said:


> I'm sorry that your friend's children were rude to her.  It sounds like they could have been far more gracious when declining the offer.
> 
> When I offer things to my children, it's always prefaced with, "I don't know if you can use this but thought I'd check before offering it elsewhere."
> 
> They sometimes say yes, sometimes no, and sometimes say, "I can't use it but my friend so-and-so would surely love to have it."


As was the case with my friend. She got over it better than I did. I have always had this thing in me when someone treats those I love poorly I feel the need to protect and defend. Always working on something, still. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## MickaC

Micki, her first day on the different couch......does she look like a happy camper.


----------



## MickaC

Micki, on the 5th day on the different couch.
Somewhat happier.


----------



## MickaC

I haven’t listed or sold anything for about three weeks…..may run out of new found money soon. $.
With the nice summer heat, have been outside.
I’m working on the cleaning of huge number of storage containers…..boring job…..but they need to be clean.


----------



## MickaC

Back in business as of this morning.
Mentioned that I hadn’t listed things to sell for about 3 weeks.
This morning posted a listening of all the smaller rubbermade storage containers that I finally got cleaned…..sold 3/4 of them in about an hour.
The one gal and her husband husband came to pick their’s up……hadn’t brought them upstairs yet…..so they came down and bought 3 larger ones I hadn’t listed yet, and they bought my fold up table ( 2 feet x 4 feet, adjustable height ) that I had in the laundry room…..don’t have to list that now.
You know what…….she and her husband were the nicest people……they are from the Philippines……she’s a TA at the school, he works for Maple Leaf ( hog barns ) as a overseeing supervisor…….she is in the process of opening up her own daycare which will be in her own home. They have 4 kids. She’s finishing up online for her neccessary requirerments.

She looks like she was only 16…….but they’re both 42.

Amazing wonderful couple, I’m happy they chose here to live.

She wants to keep in contact and visit..


----------



## MickaC

Update on today’s sales, all the containers listed this morning are now sold, 45 total…..time to get the next batch cleaned up.
This selling stuff is making me tired…….need a HOLIDAY.   .


----------



## Prairie dog

Over many years of traveling.We been collectors of different stuff for all the family.Have to start to get rid of stuff.Every time I intent to get started I come down with some aliment.I have fallen 9 times.Some with good injuries .

Ebay prices have come down a lot & now their fees are 21% for Canadian sellers since July 1st.They are collecting the taxes to remit to gov't. Lot of work to list & then pack to mall.

My neighour sold 40,000 of stuff on facebook marketplace when her husband died.It took her nearly 2 years to do it.

They is KIJIJI here but a lot of time people say they are coming & never show up.Similar to Craig's list in the US.

I am not that pleased to let someone in my home..Some expensive stuff we will keep.Could we become target for break in?

Lot of stuff that you bought long time ago.no one wants  now.

Will start to  get rid to stuff to donate to thrift store..Garage sales are a lot of work.,Maybe an avenue for unused kitchen stuff.etc.

Will have to start small & move on.


----------



## Jules

When I list something, I never feel too insulted when offered a lower price.  I’m looking at some chairs and hate to offend the person listing them, if I work up the nerve to go see them.  Oh, forgot.  I’m supposed to be getting rid of stuff.


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> When I list something, I never feel too insulted when offered a lower price.  I’m looking at some chairs and hate to offend the person listing them, if I work up the nerve to go see them.  Oh, forgot.  I’m supposed to be getting rid of stuff.


I’ve only had 2 offers of a lower price……don’t feel bad about trying to get something cheaper……it’s in our nature.
Being forgetful…..that’s ok…...


----------



## MickaC

Prairie dog said:


> Over many years of traveling.We been collectors of different stuff for all the family.Have to start to get rid of stuff.Every time I intent to get started I come down with some aliment.I have fallen 9 times.Some with good injuries .
> 
> Ebay prices have come down a lot & now their fees are 21% for Canadian sellers since July 1st.They are collecting the taxes to remit to gov't. Lot of work to list & then pack to mall.
> 
> My neighour sold 40,000 of stuff on facebook marketplace when her husband died.It took her nearly 2 years to do it.
> 
> They is KIJIJI here but a lot of time people say they are coming & never show up.Similar to Craig's list in the US.
> 
> I am not that pleased to let someone in my home..Some expensive stuff we will keep.Could we become target for break in?
> 
> Lot of stuff that you bought long time ago.no one wants  now.
> 
> Will start to  get rid to stuff to donate to thrift store..Garage sales are a lot of work.,Maybe an avenue for unused kitchen stuff.etc.
> 
> Will have to start small & move on.


I’m thinking here we’re lucky…..anything sold on selling / buying groups on Facebook, there is no fee or charges…..have never tried eBay or Craig’s list.
The only time I’ve let people in my house is for the big stuff, I ask them to wear masks and sanitize their hands, which no one has any objections to.
Smaller items are wrapped in plastic bags to pick up in front of my garage entry door.
Most of the time, I have left a storage container there, and have them leave the money in there, I don’t even see the persons.
People have been quite happy to do that.
I haven’t been taken yet.
I’m making my move in late 2023, I know I’m starting early with this selling stuff, but I can’t be doing this 2 months before my move…..it would drive me nuts.


----------



## MickaC

Wish I had about 150 of those smaller storage containers…..with all the interest, that’s how many I could have sold.
Thought they were going to be a hard sell…..starting on the bigger ones now….once I get them washed up.


----------



## Alizerine

Murrmurr said:


> I totally downsized about 6 years ago. It was easy but that's probably because I lived alone and I never argue with myself.
> 
> I was in a house with 3 bedrooms + a bonus room. I took almost everything but my bed out onto the driveway. What didn't sell, I gave away. What I couldn't give away, I tossed out. It was gone in 3 days.
> 
> I only regret getting rid of all my art supplies and paintings. I should have kept at least one painting. And some days I'd love to be able to just sit and paint for a few hours or so. I wouldn't be on this computer so much. It's probably for the best, though, because I'd have to stress over getting paint on the wall and the floor, and this is a rental. I'd have to cordon off an area and cover the whole thing with tarps, like a kill-room or something.
> 
> But I do miss painting.


Don't stop creating. Consider trying pen and ink. All you need is a pad and pen. I like the Uniball deluxe fine point which is permanent and you can even put watercolor over it.


----------



## Leann

MickaC said:


> I’m thinking here we’re lucky…..anything sold on selling / buying groups on Facebook, there is no fee or charges…..have never tried eBay or Craig’s list.
> The only time I’ve let people in my house is for the big stuff, I ask them to wear masks and sanitize their hands, which no one has any objections to.
> Smaller items are wrapped in plastic bags to pick up in front of my garage entry door.
> Most of the time, I have left a storage container there, and have them leave the money in there, I don’t even see the persons.
> People have been quite happy to do that.
> I haven’t been taken yet.
> I’m making my move in late 2023, I know I’m starting early with this selling stuff, but I can’t be doing this 2 months before my move…..it would drive me nuts.


I think it's great that you're doing this now and having such success with selling your things. I'm a long-term planner too. I don't do well waiting until the last minute.


----------



## MickaC

Leann said:


> I think it's great that you're doing this now and having such success with selling your things. I'm a long-term planner too. I don't do well waiting until the last minute.


I’m happy I’m not the only one being this way……my life is…..plan…..plan…..and more planing.
Thanks Leann.


----------



## MickaC

These containers I keeping for myself……they’re a perfect fit to slide under my bed, and my futon couches.
With my bed cover and couch covers you won’t even see that they’re there.
They will stack well in my small storage room in my future suite.


----------



## JustDave

MickaC said:


> I’m doing a lot of going through stuff……do I use it……do I need it……
> Feel good about doing this…….for me……it’s time.
> 
> Any of you with the same thoughts of doing this.


I sold everything I owned in a "everything must go garage sale" when I decided to live on a boat for a few years.  It was a weird experience in getting rid of it all.  Some of it I didn't need.  Well, in retrospect, I actually didn't need any of it, but it spite of the "scary/weird" it was a good feeling.  Of course, I was looking forward to a new life adventure.

But eventually, us seafarers come back to the land, and in 10 years, I'm back where I left it before my garage sale.  I've already got shelves and sheds filled with things I don't need.  Some of it is a comfort, and some of it just takes up space.


----------



## MickaC

Today finished up the sales of storage containers I listed on Monday……paid for and picked up.
Guess what…….the persons that did their pick up today, looked at the larger and big storage tubs I had finished cleaning yesterday, bought all 14, I had downstairs…..so I’ll have to make a trip to the shed and get the rest of them……these persons could be interested in more…….so once they’re cleaned, and let them know first before listing them.
Was a good week at the office and for my pocket..


----------



## MickaC

I’m not missing my giant couch for the reason being……so much less material to keep clean and dog hair to catch.
The futon couches are a breeze……fabric only on the seat and back, and have that covered with a throw.

There is something I miss about my giant couch…….in the evening, we all turn into couch  potatoes, we all have our spots……Shaalee is by my head on the pillow……Micki is pushing her butt for her space…..apparently a 24 lb. Corgi needs a lot of room…..so move over.


----------



## Nathan

> As you get older, do you find yourself downsizing, decluttering.



The Search This Thread feature shows I've not post in this thread yet, which I thought was odd as we have been deep in the midst of downsizing and decluttering all this year.    I'm not terribly interested in selling stuff, but I make a concerted effort to donate to a 'good home' whenever possible.   Otherwise, if something either has low resale value or some difficulty in selling, I'm O.K. with putting it in the dumpster.


----------



## Aprilbday12

MickaC said:


> I’m posted a little while ago about selling things in order to downsize, getting rid of stuff I don’t use or need.
> Sold my king bed, went down to a full/double…..I spend a lot less time making the bed now. .
> I mentioned I sold some kitchen items, which was to my foster daughter, I’ve given her so much, that I thought some things could be bought, she said she wanted to buy…..sent the counter top roaster and bullet/ninja stuff with her when she came to look at the stuff…..haven’t been paid yet for those two items yet…..when I was there for supper yesterday, it seemed she thought I gave her the stuff free…..we talked about price before, when she looked at the stuff.
> Her sister wanted to buy the two end tables and the coffee table……not letting those go till I’m paid.
> 
> I’m doing a lot of going through stuff……do I use it……do I need it……
> Feel good about doing this…….for me……it’s time.
> 
> Any of you with the same thoughts of doing this.


Yes. I am downsizing in a major way. I’m also moving to a studio apartment . I’m keeping 2 weeks of fall clothes, spring clothes, winter and summer clothes, and coat, scarf. Thrown out most of my bathroom items-keeping 1 bathroom bag. Kitchen - got rid of my air fryer which was a gift to me- but I don’t use it. Have about 5 bags for kitchen stuff and bags of canned and bagged food items (emergency stash). it’s beginning to feel lighter but still so much “stuff”!


----------



## Aprilbday12

Nathan said:


> The Search This Thread feature shows I've not post in this thread yet, which I thought was odd as we have been deep in the midst of downsizing and decluttering all this year.    I'm not terribly interested in selling stuff, but I make a concerted effort to donate to a 'good home' whenever possible.   Otherwise, if something either has low resale value or some difficulty in selling, I'm O.K. with putting it in the dumpster.


I’ve just given away things. Some considered quite valuable. I am moving and decided not to take these things with me.


----------



## MickaC

Aprilbday12 said:


> I’ve just given away things. Some considered quite valuable. I am moving and decided not to take these things with me.


I’m doing a lot of donating and give aways. Sometimes there’s things that a person feels aren’t sellable, and some things have special value, so those are things I’ve contacted persons that might consider giving a new home to.


----------



## jujube

I've tried the Japanese method of decluttering where you hold every item and look at it to see if it brings you joy.  If it doesn't, you discard it.

So far this week, I've discarded all the vegetables in the refrigerator, my bra, the electric bill, the full-length mirror, the scale and the treadmill.

I feel much better.


----------



## MickaC

You’re all going to get tired of me posting on this thread.
I’m feeling a lot less stressed, now, that I’m at this stage of downsizing.
Maybe I stress unnecessarily…..when I started posting for selling…..I worried, will things sell…..what do I do if things don’t sell….that’s where the donations and giveaways take place. I wanted to do as much of this before winter…..not sure if people want to bother in winter time…..and I didn’t want to keep my shed doors cleared all winter, because the snow really piles up back there. I have enough shovelling to do without having to do that area.
I’m more settled and I’m sleeping better….so, that feels like a good thing.


----------



## StarSong

jujube said:


> *I've tried the Japanese method of decluttering where you hold every item and look at it to see if it brings you joy.  If it doesn't, you discard it.*
> 
> So far this week, I've discarded all the vegetables in the refrigerator, my bra, the electric bill, the full-length mirror, the scale and the treadmill.
> 
> I feel much better.


Kidding aside, I used that method when we remodeled the kitchen about 6 years ago.  I looked at everything before putting it in my new kitchen.  For instance, I kept less than half of my wooden spoons, spatulas, knives and other utensils.  

I've also used that method with shoes and clothing, but it's definitely time to pare things down again.


----------



## RadishRose

MickaC said:


> Today finished up the sales of storage containers I listed on Monday……paid for and picked up.
> Guess what…….the persons that did their pick up today, looked at the larger and big storage tubs I had finished cleaning yesterday, bought all 14, I had downstairs…..so I’ll have to make a trip to the shed and get the rest of them……these persons could be interested in more…….so once they’re cleaned, and let them know first before listing them.
> Was a good week at the office and for my pocket..


Micka, May I ask,,,,why do you have so many storage containers? I've never heard of anyone having so many. Thanks


----------



## MickaC

RadishRose said:


> Micka, May I ask,,,,why do you have so many storage containers? I've never heard of anyone having so many. Thanks


On the farm…..when we went out of pigs,,,,,so therefore we didn’t have any warm places for the outside cats, they had lived in the barns.
So, the mice moved to the house…….
Everything stored in the basement were put into storage containers…..all of my fabric, wool, yarns, craft supplies etc, had a collection of puzzles and other items.
Upstairs…..in the hallway closets with sheets and towels, put in containers……my sewing room, all things in containers.
Was pretty madning when I’d pull out towels and bedding and to find mouse shit all over all of it.
Would set up mouse traps every nite, and would trap some every nite, very seldom was there empty traps……we used peanut butter in the traps.
Wasn"t because we had a old house, wasn’t that old.
How’s that for a Micki Mouse and all his relatives story.


----------



## FastTrax

MickaC said:


> On the farm…..when we went out of pigs,,,,,so therefore we didn’t have any warm places for the outside cats, they had lived in the barns.
> So, the mice moved to the house…….
> Everything stored in the basement were put into storage containers…..all of my fabric, wool, yarns, craft supplies etc, had a collection of puzzles and other items.
> Upstairs…..in the hallway closets with sheets and towels, put in containers……my sewing room, all things in containers.
> Was pretty madning when I’d pull out towels and bedding and to find mouse shit all over all of it.
> Would set up mouse traps every nite, and would trap some every nite, very seldom was there empty traps……we used peanut butter in the traps.
> Wasn"t because we had a old house, wasn’t that old.
> How’s that for a Micki Mouse and all his relatives story.



lol.


----------



## MickaC

FastTrax said:


> lol.


I can almost joke about it now…..almost.


----------



## FastTrax

MickaC said:


> I can almost joke about it now…..almost.



I'm from the ghetto so believe you me I know your pain. TTFN.


----------



## MickaC

Well……I parked my butt on the stool today, and washed storage containers, still have 8 to do, got tired of bending over for today.
The persons that bought the 14 storage tubs from last week are buying the rest of these……so I won’t even have to list….
So, that’s called more downsizing.


----------



## MickaC

Will have to scout around and see what could go next……I think the toilets and bathtubs go with the house……better not sell those. .


----------



## MickaC

This selling stuff can take a lot of time, besides getting things ready for sale, and listing them…….
Then I get to listen to all the ding dings on my phone…..potential buyers…..you reply…..they reply…..you reply again to arrange pick up……then reply to other interested customers……stating items are sold…..I do reply to maybe more than necessary, because I don’t remove the listing till items are paid for and picked up……so……persons will say if others don’t pick up, to let them know and they will buy……so then I message persons with the end results.

MAN !!!!!!  Now I’m tired just explaining the prodocal. Need a day off….or week off…..‍.


----------



## Aprilbday12

JustDave said:


> I sold everything I owned in a "everything must go garage sale" when I decided to live on a boat for a few years.  It was a weird experience in getting rid of it all.  Some of it I didn't need.  Well, in retrospect, I actually didn't need any of it, but it spite of the "scary/weird" it was a good feeling.  Of course, I was looking forward to a new life adventure.
> 
> But eventually, us seafarers come back to the land, and in 10 years, I'm back where I left it before my garage sale.  I've already got shelves and sheds filled with things I don't need.  Some of it is a comfort, and some of it just takes up space.


I was going to ask if you filled back up again! Interesting! I am downsizing now and hope I refrain from getting too much.


----------



## Aprilbday12

MickaC said:


> Today finished up the sales of storage containers I listed on Monday……paid for and picked up.
> Guess what…….the persons that did their pick up today, looked at the larger and big storage tubs I had finished cleaning yesterday, bought all 14, I had downstairs…..so I’ll have to make a trip to the shed and get the rest of them……these persons could be interested in more…….so once they’re cleaned, and let them know first before listing them.
> Was a good week at the office and for my pocket..


I don’t understand the concept of long-term storage containers other than for military or health absence. If you have something you are not using - why keep it? But just because I don’t understand it, doesn’t make it wrong at all. I am learning.


----------



## Aprilbday12

MickaC said:


> This selling stuff can take a lot of time, besides getting things ready for sale, and listing them…….
> Then I get to listen to all the ding dings on my phone…..potential buyers…..you reply…..they reply…..you reply again to arrange pick up……then reply to other interested customers……stating items are sold…..I do reply to maybe more than necessary, because I don’t remove the listing till items are paid for and picked up……so……persons will say if others don’t pick up, to let them know and they will buy……so then I message persons with the end results.
> 
> MAN !!!!!!  Now I’m tired just explaining the prodocal. Need a day off….or week off…..‍.


Made me laugh!!!


----------



## Aprilbday12

MickaC said:


> These containers I keeping for myself……they’re a perfect fit to slide under my bed, and my futon couches.
> With my bed cover and couch covers you won’t even see that they’re there.
> They will stack well in my small storage room in my future suite.View attachment 232805


They are quite nice.


----------



## Aprilbday12

MickaC said:


> I’m thinking here we’re lucky…..anything sold on selling / buying groups on Facebook, there is no fee or charges…..have never tried eBay or Craig’s list.
> The only time I’ve let people in my house is for the big stuff, I ask them to wear masks and sanitize their hands, which no one has any objections to.
> Smaller items are wrapped in plastic bags to pick up in front of my garage entry door.
> Most of the time, I have left a storage container there, and have them leave the money in there, I don’t even see the persons.
> People have been quite happy to do that.
> I haven’t been taken yet.
> I’m making my move in late 2023, I know I’m starting early with this selling stuff, but I can’t be doing this 2 months before my move…..it would drive me nuts.


How much downsizing are you doing? How small will your new living quarters be?


----------



## Aprilbday12

Prairie dog said:


> Over many years of traveling.We been collectors of different stuff for all the family.Have to start to get rid of stuff.Every time I intent to get started I come down with some aliment.I have fallen 9 times.Some with good injuries .
> 
> Ebay prices have come down a lot & now their fees are 21% for Canadian sellers since July 1st.They are collecting the taxes to remit to gov't. Lot of work to list & then pack to mall.
> 
> My neighour sold 40,000 of stuff on facebook marketplace when her husband died.It took her nearly 2 years to do it.
> 
> They is KIJIJI here but a lot of time people say they are coming & never show up.Similar to Craig's list in the US.
> 
> I am not that pleased to let someone in my home..Some expensive stuff we will keep.Could we become target for break in?
> 
> Lot of stuff that you bought long time ago.no one wants  now.
> 
> Will start to  get rid to stuff to donate to thrift store..Garage sales are a lot of work.,Maybe an avenue for unused kitchen stuff.etc.
> 
> Will have to start small & move on.


Smart to start small. I bet a lot of these things become more valuable as time goes by like the old canons people find at the bottom of the ocean. But it’s hard to keep a lot of things that are not useful to you other than memories, and hard to let go.


----------



## Aprilbday12

Marie5656 said:


> *Doing that now. Getting rid of a few things I thought I HAD to have when I moved and never used,  Plus going through clothes*


I just went through clothes, and now need to do it again as the closet in my new place is tiny!


----------



## officerripley

MickaC said:


> On the farm…..when we went out of pigs,,,,,so therefore we didn’t have any warm places for the outside cats, they had lived in the barns.
> So, the mice moved to the house…….
> Everything stored in the basement were put into storage containers…..all of my fabric, wool, yarns, craft supplies etc, had a collection of puzzles and other items.
> Upstairs…..in the hallway closets with sheets and towels, put in containers……my sewing room, all things in containers.
> Was pretty madning when I’d pull out towels and bedding and to find mouse shit all over all of it.
> Would set up mouse traps every nite, and would trap some every nite, very seldom was there empty traps……we used peanut butter in the traps.
> Wasn"t because we had a old house, wasn’t that old.
> How’s that for a Micki Mouse and all his relatives story.


We've got a lot of mice around here too; I have to keep my dish towels and dish cloths in great big zipper bags or the mice will get right in the drawers and poop all over, ugh. The towels and cloths are totally clean but I guess they try looking everywhere for food, they even got into a cupboard where I had Halloween decorations and chewed up the little hay bales I had (and of course pooped all over there too), sigh, don't like mice at all.


----------



## MickaC

Aprilbday12 said:


> How much downsizing are you doing? How small will your new living quarters be?


I am down to a little less than half of furniture. 
I’m going down to about 500 sq. ft from just under 1100 sq. ft, plus I have a finished basement.
There is no furniture left downstairs except for a huge wood table that my X and I made many years ago….it will stay with the house, because it’s too heavy to move…..it’s 7ft x 3 and a half feet, top is solid wood and laid an arborite top on it……used for a cutting table…..sewing…..hobbies, etc.
Upstairs…..just have my dining table to go yet, it’s too big, when I find a small round pedistall one I’ll sell mine……possibly a coffee table and a 4ft x 20” storage ottoman may go yet, but not till latter…..that will take care of all the furniture.


----------



## MickaC

officerripley said:


> We've got a lot of mice around here too; I have to keep my dish towels and dish cloths in great big zipper bags or the mice will get right in the drawers and poop all over, ugh. The towels and cloths are totally clean but I guess they try looking everywhere for food, they even got into a cupboard where I had Halloween decorations and chewed up the little hay bales I had (and of course pooped all over there too), sigh, don't like mice at all.


Sad…..I know the feeling…..they can wreck anything they get into. So GROSS.


----------



## MickaC

Aprilbday12 said:


> I don’t understand the concept of long-term storage containers other than for military or health absence. If you have something you are not using - why keep it? But just because I don’t understand it, doesn’t make it wrong at all. I am learning.


Short answer for the reason for so many storage containers…….on the farm…..when we went out of pigs…..developed a mouse issue, our outside cats left because we no longer had warm barns for them…..so the mice moved to the house. Had to put so much in containers.


----------



## Aprilbday12

MickaC said:


> I am down to a little less than half of furniture.
> I’m going down to about 500 sq. ft from just under 1100 sq. ft, plus I have a finished basement.
> There is no furniture left downstairs except for a huge wood table that my X and I made many years ago….it will stay with the house, because it’s too heavy to move…..it’s 7ft x 3 and a half feet, top is solid wood and laid an arborite top on it……used for a cutting table…..sewing…..hobbies, etc.
> Upstairs…..just have my dining table to go yet, it’s too big, when I find a small round pedistall one I’ll sell mine……possibly a coffee table and a 4ft x 20” storage ottoman may go yet, but not till latter…..that will take care of all the furniture.


That table sounds gorgeous!


----------



## Aprilbday12

hollydolly said:


> the trouble is downsizing needs a lot of energy.. ..really it's a job for the young..., but if you can manage to do it or get help to do it, you will have a lot lifted from your shoulders..
> 
> I have an attic  which is pretty packed with stuff, almost all of it boxed but the boxes are etremely heavy and my estranged o/h was the one who put everything up there ... It's impossible for me to bring them down, I never expected not to have my husband around to do it .. ..so I'm going to have to call in a loft clearance company, not to junk the stuff, but just to bring it all down for me to sort through and donate or sell... and then I'll keep the loft space empty except for luggage...


I love that you are doing that as one realizes you can’t take it with you and it’s selfish to leave such a huge burden on others when you can not take custody of it any longer. My mother left a lot of useless things that none of us had the interest or time to give away or sell. Was mostly things she just did not want to throw away. It’s not easy downsizing, but necessary as we age in my opinion.   Good for you!


----------



## Aprilbday12

MickaC said:


> Short answer for the reason for so many storage containers…….on the farm…..when we went out of pigs…..developed a mouse issue, our outside cats left because we no longer had warm barns for them…..so the mice moved to the house. Had to put so much in containers.


The cats left?!!!! I’m sorry to chuckle. Precious babies! But they do need warmth. Sorry that happened.


----------



## MickaC

Aprilbday12 said:


> The cats left?!!!! I’m sorry to chuckle. Precious babies! But they do need warmth. Sorry that happened.


When the barns were full of pigs, outside cats were cozy warm.
They actually ended making their home at the neighbours just down the road……nice warm barns there.


----------



## MickaC

Aprilbday12 said:


> That table sounds gorgeous!


Guess what……if you have a way of getting it from here to you…..you may have it.


----------



## Aprilbday12

Leann said:


> My heart is with you @Autumn72. That's a lot to handle both emotionally and physically.


Autumn, you’ve experienced a tremendous long suffering pain. I hope that tackling the hoard will release you from the burden. You got this! You do!


----------



## Aprilbday12

Kika said:


> 19 yrs ago I downsized from a large house to a 1 bedroom apartment.  My son and daughter-in-law took as much as they wanted, and since I really had no time or experience selling things, most were just given away to anyone who wanted them and would cart it away.  The local goodwill, salvation army took a lot of the bedroom furniture and other things.  The attic & basement seemed to have turned into a storage space for a lot of years before it reached the curbside garbage.
> 
> I'll be moving again early next year, and I have already started discarding, giving away things that I would not want to pay to move.  It's much easier now after I have had 2 experiences emptying out homes of deceased family members.  I try to live a somewhat (not severe) minimalist existence.


Love your post here. I’m moving too. I can’t bear the thought of mindlessly paying movers to move it so I am giving everything away. Most things are gone. Large smart tv that’s 11 years old is next give away. It has 3D. Movers will charge me over a thousand dollars to move 15 miles. So with that money I’m buying a new bed, new tv, new small mirrored bedside table.


----------



## MickaC

These dining chairs I am not parting with, they go with me, I’m totally attached to them.
Had special ordered these about 12 years ago, when I was looking to replace my wood dining set.
I wanted good sturdy adult chairs……nothing priccy, dainty, or fancy…..they’re black matt iron, quality fabric seats…..have 6. Will hang them from the ceiling if I have to. .
The table I ordered at the same time, has the iron legs, and a walnut arbarite top, I’m selling it, because it’s too big.
Planning to take the chairs with when I die…..just don’t know how yet. .


----------



## MickaC

One of my prize possessions is my iron bird tree…..the birds are hard to see in the pic.
Going with me on my move as well.


----------



## StarSong

MickaC said:


> One of my prize possessions is my iron bird tree…..the birds are hard to see in the pic.View attachment 234231
> Going with me on my move as well.


I like this piece, too.  What's the gadget hanging on the wall next to it?


----------



## MickaC

StarSong said:


> I like this piece, too.  What's the gadget hanging on the wall next to it?


It’s a dyson rechargeable vacuum.


----------



## StarSong

Yesterday I spent some time clearing bedroom closet clutter.  Only invested about an hour, but made visible progress.  I'll hit it again today.      

Little by little, right?


----------



## StarSong

MickaC said:


> It’s a dyson rechargeable vacuum.


 If I'd had a hundred guesses I wouldn't have come up with that, mostly because of its proximity to your metal sculpture.


----------



## RadishRose

jimintoronto said:


> A women who lives on our street had a medical emergency a couple of weeks ago. The Toronto Paramedics had a really hard time just getting into her front door hallway, due to huge piles of "stuff ". They couldn't get their gurney into the house, so they had to carry her out side. A few days later the Toronto City  By Law enforcement officers went to the house and did a safety inspection, so did the Toronto Fire Service inspectors. The result was a court order for the house to be cleared to a safe standard. Her 3 adult sons came and spent THREE DAYS taking "stuff " out of it, and putting it into a 40 cubic yard disposal bin. She is not a senior, she is 46 years old. The By Law inspectors will be checking back in 90 days to check the inside condition of the house. JimB.


Hoarder. I've seen quite a few of them on that TV show. They are very disturbed people.


----------



## RadishRose

Packerjohn said:


> Sometimes it amounts to renting a dumpster in the driveway; which is pretty sad end to your years of hard work and consumer madness!


Yes.


----------



## sch404

I recently wrote an article about decluttering on my blog. Check it out!
https://boomerhangout.com/decluttering-it-aint-for-sissies


----------



## MickaC

You know what…..
On this road of downsizing……I’ve met a lot of very nice people, and this morning was another one.
Have also gained 2 new friends through this process. .


----------



## Jackie23

After clearing out two homes of relatives that died, I said I would not do that to my children so I've been on a continuous declutter for years, it just never ends.


----------



## MickaC

This will sound like I’m almost whining……but not really.
Have 8 iron plant hanger/stands for outdoors.
So, brought them out of the shed, set them up, will clean them one of these days.
Getting to the end of summer, thought they might take a while to sell……anyway…..listed them at supper time…..all sold by the time I finished supper.
So, they’ll get cleaned today for pick up.
My phone is still dinging…..don’t delete my listings till they’re picked up.

Tis a HARD LIFE..


----------



## MickaC

I have been wondering about something…..and it sounds kinda dumb.
Are people on Facebook selling groups 24 / 7.
Because the response seems so quick. .


----------



## Medusa

MickaC said:


> I’m posted a little while ago about selling things in order to downsize, getting rid of stuff I don’t use or need.
> Sold my king bed, went down to a full/double…..I spend a lot less time making the bed now. .
> I mentioned I sold some kitchen items, which was to my foster daughter, I’ve given her so much, that I thought some things could be bought, she said she wanted to buy…..sent the counter top roaster and bullet/ninja stuff with her when she came to look at the stuff…..haven’t been paid yet for those two items yet…..when I was there for supper yesterday, it seemed she thought I gave her the stuff free…..we talked about price before, when she looked at the stuff.
> Her sister wanted to buy the two end tables and the coffee table……not letting those go till I’m paid.
> 
> I’m doing a lot of going through stuff……do I use it……do I need it……
> Feel good about doing this…….for me……it’s time.
> 
> Any of you with the same thoughts of doing this.


Absolutely. I find it freeing to rid myself of excess whatevers.


----------



## Medusa

MickaC said:


> Yes, I watch those programs sometimes too…….very sad.


I agree, they _are _sad.  Sometimes I can't bear to watch and sometimes it's endearing; like the one with the pugs in their trash kingdom, living with the sweet old lady.


----------



## Medusa

MickaC said:


> One of my prize possessions is my iron bird tree…..the birds are hard to see in the pic.View attachment 234231
> Going with me on my move as well.


Very unique and pretty.


----------



## NorthernLight

My life has always been kind of precarious, and I often get rid of things when I move. I never liked much "stuff" anyway (pictures, decorations, etc.). 

For many years I've had a policy of owning only what I can carry in my 2 hands, and that will fit in my car. This doesn't mean everything fits in my car all at once -- just that I don't own any bulky items. (Yup, I sleep on mats on the floor.)

I'm always trying to simplify my cooking methods and other aspects of my life. This means that some kitchen gadgets, and other things I've bought, no longer seem like a good idea. I've been waiting for inspiration/energy to get them together and take them to the thrift store. This thread might be just the motivation I need! Thank you.


----------



## StarSong

NorthernLight said:


> For many years I've had a policy of owning only what I can carry in my 2 hands, and that will fit in my car. This doesn't mean everything fits in my car all at once -- just that I don't own any bulky items. (Yup, I sleep on mats on the floor.)
> 
> I'm always trying to simplify my cooking methods and other aspects of my life. This means that some kitchen gadgets, and other things I've bought, no longer seem like a good idea. I've been waiting for inspiration/energy to get them together and take them to the thrift store. This thread might be just the motivation I need! Thank you.


Why do you impose such draconian rules on yourself?  If you need the space, that's one thing, but once you're settled somewhere why not have time savers to make your life easier, more comfortable and more pleasurable?  

Do you somehow believe you're undeserving of things that make life a little easier and more enjoyable?


----------



## NorthernLight

Which time savers?


----------



## Pepper

NorthernLight said:


> My life has always been kind of precarious, and I often get rid of things when I move. I never liked much "stuff" anyway (pictures, decorations, etc.).
> 
> For many years I've had a policy of owning only what I can carry in my 2 hands, and that will fit in my car. This doesn't mean everything fits in my car all at once -- just that I don't own any bulky items. (Yup, I sleep on mats on the floor.)
> 
> I'm always trying to simplify my cooking methods and other aspects of my life.


Gosh, you sound just like my husband!  He was also from BC.  Are you one of 7 or 8 sisters?

I called him a minimalist (to the extreme).  It even affected how we spell our son's name!

I rid him of this behavior, of course.


----------



## NorthernLight

Yes, I get the minimalist spelling bit. Even though I'm Canadian, I prefer American spelling! It's more efficient.

I'm not from BC originally.


----------



## katlupe

sch404 said:


> I recently wrote an article about decluttering on my blog. Check it out!
> https://boomerhangout.com/decluttering-it-aint-for-sissies


Excellent post!


----------



## katlupe

I have not sold anything online in quite awhile. Yesterday I put my Cuisinart Ice Cream maker on my fb selling groups. It was pending yesterday so I will see if it is on there this morning. If it sells I will see if I can put another item on. Going to do it one item at a time. Otherwise I get too much going at once. A lot different than having an eBay store but I like not having to ship anything. When I first moved here I sold a number of items and did okay. So I will see.


----------



## Jules

While company was here and I was digging out the ’right’ plate or platter or bowl, I decided it would be much easier with fewer of any of them.  The cupboard still won’t be bare but maybe I’ll be able to see the things.


----------



## Aprilbday12

sch404 said:


> I recently wrote an article about decluttering on my blog. Check it out!
> https://boomerhangout.com/decluttering-it-aint-for-sissies


Your article had me laughing so much at the heaving of books only to be outdone by a young slightly built library assistant. 
I do not think you will die from prostrate cancer. My brother in law last year had stage 4- he’s back to golfing now. Best wishes to you as well.


----------



## WheatenLover

I declutter all the time. Then my daughter moved in with me, and I, a new minimalist, found myself with a maximalist roommate. 

On the truly bright side, I have a lot of stuff to donate to St. Vincent's thrift shop.


----------



## C50

Jules said:


> While company was here and I was digging out the ’right’ plate or platter or bowl, I decided it would be much easier with fewer of any of them.  The cupboard still won’t be bare but maybe I’ll be able to see the things.


So I read "much easier with fewer" and my mind immediately thought you were talking about your company.

I am such an introvert!


----------



## NorthernLight

StarSong said:


> Why do you impose such draconian rules on yourself?  If you need the space, that's one thing, but once you're settled somewhere why not have time savers to make your life easier, more comfortable and more pleasurable?
> 
> Do you somehow believe you're undeserving of things that make life a little easier and more enjoyable?


You didn't respond to my request for clarification of your questions. I'll try to answer anyway.

I am never "settled." I got tired of buying furniture and other large or expensive items, only to leave them behind a year later. I got tired of moving couches up and down stairs by myself because I was new in town and didn't have anyone to help, or because the person who was supposed to help didn't show up. 

Even an accumulation of small items can be a hassle to move. The last place I lived was a furnished room, but I still had boxes and boxes of stuff. It took me several days to pack, carry it all downstairs, load my car, and take the unwanted items to the donation dropoff.

I now have cheap, comfortable, lightweight items (e.g., metal chairs and hollow ottomans) that can easily be moved aside, so I can clean the floor properly or have room to exercise. 

Mats on the floor are more comfortable than any bed I could afford. I actually prefer it. I lived in a country where it was the norm, so it doesn't feel like self-denial to me.

As for the kitchen gadgets, I've found they are often more trouble than they're worth -- for example, in terms of cleanup. Nowadays I cook simple meals and can manage just fine without them.

When I moved here, I bought a George Foreman grill and a slow cooker. It's been a year since I used either one, so they have to go. For years I thought it would be nice to have an Instant Pot. Recently I had an opportunity to buy one cheaply, but I realized I would never use it.

Etc.


----------



## mike4lorie

Yup, out in the shop today, and what I haven't used in the past 5 years or so... Its going to the thrift store, where maybe someone else can use it...


----------



## StarSong

NorthernLight said:


> You didn't respond to my request for clarification of your questions. I'll try to answer anyway.
> 
> *I am never "settled."* I got tired of buying furniture and other large or expensive items, only to leave them behind a year later. I got tired of moving couches up and down stairs by myself because I was new in town and didn't have anyone to help, or because the person who was supposed to help didn't show up.
> 
> *Even an accumulation of small items can be a hassle to move. *The last place I lived was a furnished room, but I still had boxes and boxes of stuff. It took me several days to pack, carry it all downstairs, load my car, and take the unwanted items to the donation dropoff.
> 
> I now have cheap, comfortable, lightweight items (e.g., metal chairs and hollow ottomans) that can easily be moved aside, so I can clean the floor properly or have room to exercise.
> 
> Mats on the floor are more comfortable than any bed I could afford. I actually prefer it. I lived in a country where it was the norm, so it doesn't feel like self-denial to me.
> 
> *As for the kitchen gadgets, I've found they are often more trouble than they're worth -- for example, in terms of cleanup.* Nowadays I cook simple meals and can manage just fine without them.
> 
> When I moved here, I bought a George Foreman grill and a slow cooker. It's been a year since I used either one, so they have to go. For years I thought it would be nice to have an Instant Pot. Recently I had an opportunity to buy one cheaply, but I realized I would never use it.
> 
> Etc.


Thank you for answering my question.  Many people find minimalist living to be very freeing.  I'm glad you've found a lifestyle that you're comfortable with.


----------



## Blessed

'Not my thing, I like my creature comforts.  I don't travel, no fancy cars, not a clothes horse, I spend most of my extra money on the dogs. I do like good food but I can make that at home, so don't eat out often. 

For me a comfy couch, a really good bed, pillows and linens are not negotiable.  I also have good kitchen stuff because I like to cook.  I do not have an instant pot but I am sure I would if I was still working and cooking for a family.  I do have an air fryer.  It is just a cheapie.  I have been looking at air fryers toaster oven combos. That will most likely be my next kitchen gadget.  

I also need to replace my flat top counter stove.  I am thinking I would like to get gas.  I have gas in the house but nothing in the kitchen. I may check the cost to have it run to the kitchen. When I replace the double oven it will go to gas also. I grew up and learned to cook on gas applicances and I like it so much better than electric


----------



## MickaC

I consider this downsizing.
Have 2 sets of quality, high thread count, king size sheet sets…..that I actually hadn’t used on my king bed, before I sold the bed.
So…..I’m going to size them down to fit my now single bed.
Good winter job.
They cost far too much to sell……makes much more sense doing this.


----------



## StarSong

Blessed said:


> When I replace the double oven it will go to gas also. I grew up and learned to cook on gas applicances and I like it so much better than electric


You may have difficulty finding a gas double oven.  During a complete kitchen remodel about 5 years ago I wanted to replace mine because it was 30 years old.  No dice.  I could get single gas or electric, but double ovens were available in electric only unless I wanted a commercial oven for over $10K.  

I had the contractor put my old oven back in. Other than needing a new part that cost about $175 (including the repairman's labor), it's still going strong.


----------



## Blessed

StarSong said:


> You may have difficulty finding a gas double oven.  During a complete kitchen remodel about 5 years ago I wanted to replace mine because it was 30 years old.  No dice.  I could get single gas or electric, but double ovens were available in electric only unless I wanted a commercial oven for over $10K.
> 
> I had the contractor put my old oven back in. Other than needing a new part that cost about $175 (including the repairman's labor), it's still going strong.


It was bad enough when I had to replace the electric double ovens about 8 years ago.  The ones I had were 20 years old when they went out. These new ones I don't like at all.  They don't run true to temperature so I have learned to adapt when cooking, they also for some strange reason like to scorch the bottom of casseroles although the heating element is at the top of the ovens.
Since I am alone now, I really use just one of the ovens so I might be able to just put in a single and have the extra space enclosed for pots and pans.


----------



## MickaC

Listed this last nite……sold today……this’ll help my high grocery bill from today..


----------



## MickaC

Listed this piece after supper……sold 30 minutes later.


----------



## MickaC

Another boring selling story for you all.
Listed these 6 hummingbird bracket hangers, just before I sat down for supper, all sold before I finished eating.
One of these times, i should have had a lot more. 13 people wanted all 6……..I do have many more but they’re all on my fence, with wheels and birdcages hanging on them……they stay with the yard.


----------



## Blessed

MickaC said:


> Another boring selling story for you all.
> Listed these 6 hummingbird bracket hangers, just before I sat down for supper, all sold before I finished eating.
> One of these times, i should have had a lot more. 13 people wanted all 6……..I do have many more but they’re all on my fence, with wheels and birdcages hanging on them……they stay with the yard.View attachment 236474


I want all 6 too!! I suppose I am to late, LOL


----------



## MickaC

Blessed said:


> I want all 6 too!! I suppose I am to late, LOL


Sorry…..sold. .


----------



## MickaC

Me here, boring you again….
Listed these this morning….sold and picked up.


----------



## MickaC

Listed these 2 items this morning…..no dings on my phone all day about them, till I was eating supper.
Sold both, paid for and picked up within 20 minutes.


----------



## officerripley

MickaC said:


> Listed these 2 items this morning…..no dings on my phone all day about them, till I was eating supper.
> Sold both, paid for and picked up within 20 minutes.View attachment 237012View attachment 237013


Pretty, both!


----------



## RobinWren

your hummingbird hangers are beautiful


----------



## MickaC

@officerripley @RobinWren ……thank you both for the comments.


----------



## Jules

@MickaC   I should pack up my valuables and ship them to you to sell.  I just remembered I listed a few things and haven’t heard anything, not that I really care.  They’ll be donated one of these days.  I had listed an antique dish.  Doing a search in that section, there was a woman giving a whole set away.  It was very old and quite pretty.


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> @MickaC   I should pack up my valuables and ship them to you to sell.  I just remembered I listed a few things and haven’t heard anything, not that I really care.  They’ll be donated one of these days.  I had listed an antique dish.  Doing a search in that section, there was a woman giving a whole set away.  It was very old and quite pretty.


You know what…..I am totally shocked at how fast things are selling…..this is my first venture doing this which I started in April.
I’m not asking new prices…..I make sure all is clean and no damage. I’m not selling any small appliances or anything electrical.
Dishes etc. are a hard sell. Everyone has dishes. I sold some corelle and corningware bakeware in the beginning, but after that dish type things were a bust. Sure send your stuff down here…..just dust them first. .


----------



## StarSong

MickaC said:


> You know what…..I am totally shocked at how fast things are selling…..this is my first venture doing this which I started in April.
> I’m not asking new prices…..I make sure all is clean and no damage. I’m not selling any small appliances or anything electrical.
> Dishes etc. are a hard sell. Everyone has dishes. I sold some corelle and corningware bakeware in the beginning, but after that dish type things were a bust. Sure send your stuff down here…..just dust them first. .


From what I've seen, your offerings are clean, in excellent condition and have broad appeal.  Guessing your prices are reasonable, too.  That's why they're selling well.  

"Collectibles" would be much tougher to move because of their narrow market and the often outsized pricing expectations by the sellers.  I feel for people who thought they were making wise investments by buying Hummels, Precious Moments, Beanie Babies, collector plates, anything from Franklin Mint, etc.  A couple of my husband's relatives got into a few of these "collectibles."  

Today, none of the items are worth what they paid for them, forget increasing in value.


----------



## MickaC

StarSong said:


> From what I've seen, your offerings are clean, in excellent condition and have broad appeal.  Guessing your prices are reasonable, too.  That's why they're selling well.
> 
> "Collectibles" would be much tougher to move because of their narrow market and the often outsized pricing expectations by the sellers.  I feel for people who thought they were making wise investments by buying Hummels, Precious Moments, Beanie Babies, collector plates, anything from Franklin Mint, etc.  A couple of my husband's relatives got into a few of these "collectibles."
> 
> Today, none of the items are worth what they paid for them, forget increasing in value.


You’re absolutely right. Having collectibles, I think is of value to the owner only. My china, crystal, stemware, flatware, and those type of things…..I have no intention of selling…..if someone wants to buy them, they would want them for free or almost. These things meant something to me only.
There are all packed, and stored, to be distributed to beneficiaries in my will…..quite likely before I die.


----------



## MickaC

I listed these, this morning, sold and picked up.
Need to do some sorting again, for the next round of sales.These are new, never been used.


----------



## MickaC

Listed these towels and towel stands this morning. Sold, paid and picked up by 11.


----------



## MickaC

Ohhhhhhh crap !!!!!!!!   Listed these at 5…..gone 10 minutes later.
Maybe I should set up a conveyer belt around my place with stuff on it…..


----------



## Blessed

MickaC said:


> Ohhhhhhh crap !!!!!!!!   Listed these at 5…..gone 10 minutes later.
> Maybe I should set up a conveyer belt around my place with stuff on it…..View attachment 237885


OOOOOOOOHH! I want those wagon wheels!!!!!


----------



## Wombat

I realise that if I declutter anything that I throw away will almost immediately be needed, so best to leave things as they are.


----------



## MickaC

Blessed said:


> OOOOOOOOHH! I want those wagon wheels!!!!!


Ohhhhhhhhhhhh…….Sorry…….they’re MINE !!!!!!!!!! .


----------



## PamfromTx

MickaC said:


> I’m posted a little while ago about selling things in order to downsize, getting rid of stuff I don’t use or need.
> Sold my king bed, went down to a full/double…..I spend a lot less time making the bed now. .
> I mentioned I sold some kitchen items, which was to my foster daughter, I’ve given her so much, that I thought some things could be bought, she said she wanted to buy…..sent the counter top roaster and bullet/ninja stuff with her when she came to look at the stuff…..haven’t been paid yet for those two items yet…..when I was there for supper yesterday, it seemed she thought I gave her the stuff free…..we talked about price before, when she looked at the stuff.
> Her sister wanted to buy the two end tables and the coffee table……not letting those go till I’m paid.
> 
> I’m doing a lot of going through stuff……do I use it……do I need it……
> Feel good about doing this…….for me……it’s time.
> 
> Any of you with the same thoughts of doing this.


Good for you, we declutter all the time.  If I don't use these items... there is no need for them.  Don't let go of those tables til you see the $$$.


----------



## Jules

Blessed said:


> OOOOOOOOHH! I want those wagon wheels!!!!!


Me too.


----------



## ArnoldC

I've given up.  Done the Ebay thing and the Good Will thing and the claiming donations on the IRS form.  I'm just trashing it now.  Defeatist, perhaps, but pragmatically it's the best solution short of a natural disaster wiping it all out.


----------



## MickaC

Took the weekend off from selling, to get organized.
Today’s sales were these things….didly stuff.


----------



## MickaC

I have a big delivery this Friday….about 40 minutes away.
All this stuff.


----------



## MickaC

And this stuff……all to one person.
I will have a full load.


----------



## RobinWren

MickaC said:


> I have a big delivery this Friday….about 40 minutes away.
> All this stuff.


I just gave away a pet crate same size on Friday. Maybe I am going to have to have a rethink and make a few $.


----------



## RobinWren

Once you have sold all that you wish to sell you must treat yourself to something nice.


----------



## MickaC

RobinWren said:


> Once you have sold all that you wish to sell you must treat yourself to something nice.


That’s a really nice idea…..right now I don’t have a want for anything….but maybe something will catch my attention


----------



## Jules

Company’s Coming - Great cookbooks.  Someone will be cooking up some great meals soon.


----------



## MickaC

Thought I’d list a couple of things…..thinking maybe slow activity on a Sunday.
I was wrong……sold minutes after listing…..should have had a lot more of both……wood items are winter suet bird feeders.
Mix together 1 part peanut butter, 1 part lard, 4 parts cornmeal, can also add crushed nuts.
You probably figured out the other 2 are hummingbird feeders.


----------



## MickaC

Listed these yesterday morning, sold within minutes.
Going to start going through things for the next wave of selling, shortly.


----------



## Medusa

MickaC said:


> Thought I’d list a couple of things…..thinking maybe slow activity on a Sunday.
> I was wrong……sold minutes after listing…..should have had a lot more of both……wood items are winter suet bird feeders.
> Mix together 1 part peanut butter, 1 part lard, 4 parts cornmeal, can also add crushed nuts.
> You probably figured out the other 2 are hummingbird feeders.
> View attachment 240203View attachment 240205


Love those lamps!


----------



## StarSong

@MickaC, are you doing something special with the money you're reaping from these sales?  Putting it toward a future purchase of an item you've long wanted, or stashing it in a savings account, or something like that?  I hope so.


----------



## MickaC

StarSong said:


> @MickaC, are you doing something special with the money you're reaping from these sales?  Putting it toward a future purchase of an item you've long wanted, or stashing it in a savings account, or something like that?  I hope so.


Yes, actually I am……..don’t know what I’ll purchase……but something nice that I know I don’t need.
Thanks for the thought, Starsong.


----------



## StarSong

MickaC said:


> Yes, actually I am……..don’t know what I’ll purchase……but something nice that I know I don’t need.
> Thanks for the thought, Starsong.


Good for you!  That's exactly the answer I was hoping for!!!


----------



## Jules

Every time I consider buying something or when I open a cupboard, I consider having to get rid of it when the time comes to move.  I know that time will happen.  

The hardest things to sell are heavy vintage pieces or antiques.  DH has some items that would be salable if they weren’t too heavy to ship.


----------



## MickaC

Today’s sale…….listed early this morning……and just walked away from my phone…..then ding…..sold.


----------



## MickaC

After I sold the portable table I had listed…..a few days after someone else wanted one…..so I said, give me a week to think about it…..I decided I didn’t need 2 of them……so l sold another one today.

Keeping one for myself……don’t need 2 of them.
She was very happy to get one.


----------



## StarSong

MickaC said:


> After I sold the portable table I had listed…..a few days after someone else wanted one…..so I said, give me a week to think about it…..I decided I didn’t need 2 of them……so l sold another one today.
> 
> Keeping one for myself……don’t need 2 of them.
> She was very happy to get one.


I'm so impressed by your gradual, judicious decluttering, and your initiative to convert useful possessions into cash.  Kudos!


----------



## Shalimar

MickaC said:


> Today’s sale…….listed early this morning……and just walked away from my phone…..then ding…..sold.View attachment 240754


My  goodness, everything you sell is pristine. You are amazing.


----------



## jimintoronto

Here in Canada, some things are almost impossible to GIVE  away. Blue Mountain Pottery is just one example of something  that no one wants. On the other hand, some things today will bring money, such as Corning wear blue flower dishes with lids, and good condition Hot Wheels cars. I buy military medals, and uniforms, and resell them to collectors around the world. A single Boer War medal that I bought for $25 CDN sold for 240 UK pounds last year. You have to know what you are doing, of course.   JimB. In Toronto.


----------



## Jules

@MickaC   I wouldn’t be surprised if shoppers on the selling sites you use watch for anything for sale by you.  Maybe they can even flag your name, i.e. follow you.


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> @MickaC   I wouldn’t be surprised if shoppers on the selling sites you use watch for anything for sale by you.  Maybe they can even flag your name, i.e. follow you.


You know what Jules……not to brag……I’ve had some that said they watch and have notifications sent to them when I post.
I’m very fussy on the look of the items……clean, no stains, no cracks, etc. I also am not asking new prices for anything, either.


----------



## jimintoronto

Jules said:


> @MickaC   I wouldn’t be surprised if shoppers on the selling sites you use watch for anything for sale by you.  Maybe they can even flag your name, i.e. follow you.


I am a little bit confused.........Are you suggesting that I should be worried that somebody may be following me to do harm to me ? OR are you  saying that it is a good thing that potential buyers can follow me ? Clarify, please ?  JimB. In Toronto .


----------



## CinnamonSugar

It *is* so good to be home, to work through stuff, clean/dust/organize.  

Some (most) things are very easy to declutter-- the ones I'm struggling with are beloved books my kids and I enjoyed together, but now I don't have anyone to whom to pass them along.  For example, beautifully illustrated "Treasury" editions of Winne-the-Pooh stories and Beatrix Potter tales.  I can still hear my children giggling at Piglet crying, "Help, help, A Horrible Heffalump!  Hoff, Hoff, a Hellible Horralump!..."  and the fun we had with B. Potter's Cast of characters--oh, and Paddington Bear (the boulder on the bus)

Yes, I have two grandgirls but neither is interested in these stories, sigh.  I guess I will check around for friends that have children the right age.


----------



## funsearcher!

Gaer said:


> I have tons of cool Western and primitive antiques
> I'd like to rid of everything except books and tools.
> but,
> I sure don't want to spend the rest of my life selling things!


I found a person who does the posting and selling for me--she gets 50% and the fees for the site


----------



## Jamala

Always decluttering...actually declutter is my middle name


----------



## Jules

funsearcher! said:


> I found a person who does the posting and selling for me--she gets 50% and the fees for the site


That’s an interesting idea.  Do they ever turn down something the person wants to sell.  Do they pick up your items or does the purchaser still come to your place.


----------



## StarSong

CinnamonSugar said:


> It *is* so good to be home, to work through stuff, clean/dust/organize.
> 
> Some (most) things are very easy to declutter-- the ones I'm struggling with are beloved books my kids and I enjoyed together, but now I don't have anyone to whom to pass them along.  For example, beautifully illustrated "Treasury" editions of Winne-the-Pooh stories and Beatrix Potter tales.  I can still hear my children giggling at Piglet crying, "Help, help, A Horrible Heffalump!  Hoff, Hoff, a Hellible Horralump!..."  and the fun we had with B. Potter's Cast of characters--oh, and Paddington Bear (the boulder on the bus)
> 
> Yes, I have two grandgirls but neither is interested in these stories, sigh.  I guess I will check around for friends that have children the right age.


A lot of us find ourselves in this pickle, CS.  Beautiful books, dishes, silver, jewelry or other possessions we've enjoyed or treasured do not fit well into our children's or grandchildren's lives.  

Your local elementary school library might welcome these books and put them to good use. Public schools are always short of funds.


----------



## Maywalk

I have never sold anything but I have been on my local pages asking if any charities can make use of various things, or if there are collectors of stamps and many other items including electrical goods and furniture. They have soon been collected by folks who have seen the post on my local pages. 

What I have been doing lately is passing on to friends and family a lot of my carved wooden animal collection that have been bought  for me over the years. 
Mainly because I know it will be looked after by the one who chose it as a memento and it wont be just chucked out when the grim reaper calls. My family only wants to keep my carved wooden elephant and my two horses.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

StarSong said:


> A lot of us find ourselves in this pickle, CS.  Beautiful books, dishes, silver, jewelry or other possessions we've enjoyed or treasured do not fit well into our children's or grandchildren's lives.
> 
> Your local elementary school library might welcome these books and put them to good use. Public schools are always short of funds.


Great suggestion, @StarSong   thanks!


----------



## MickaC

I listed these this morning, around 8, ….. sold both in 10 minutes.Good day at the office I would say. Oven picked up already…..it is a air fryer, bake, grill, and convection oven.


----------



## MickaC

Had another good sale today.
Sold about 70 feet of heavy iron border fencing…..18” wide x 12” high each, interlocking.
The persons that bought the countertop oven, asked about the fencing……I hadn’t used all of what I brought in from the farm…..was just going to leave them to go with the house……now, I made some more money.
Visited with these persons for about an hour and a half this morning, she loves yardwork, landscaping, gardening as well…..she was enjoying looking around and spotted the fencing.

I have met a lot of nice people during my downsizing, selling frenzy.


----------



## Jules

Maybe she’ll want to buy your house.  Or one of these people who love your sale items will.


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> Maybe she’ll want to buy your house.  Or one of these people who love your sale items will.


That would be a good thought…….that would save me 4% realtors fee.


----------



## Paco Dennis

MickaC said:


> That would be a good thought…….that would save me 4% realtors fee.



That is a joke right? If not that is BIG! 

We are going through a mountain of clothes that we no longer use. For about a month we have been going through them and about 90% is being donated.


----------



## MickaC

Paco Dennis said:


> That is a joke right? If not that is BIG!
> 
> We are going through a mountain of clothes that we no longer use. For about a month we have been going through them and about 90% is being donated.


Are you referring to the realtors fee?


----------



## Paco Dennis

Buying your house?


----------



## PamfromTx

*I have only replied once in your thread and just now have been going thru it.  Your home looks brand new; everything is sparkling clean and in pristine condition.   You are awesome, dear friend.  I'm glad to see you are having a success in decluttering.  But, who wouldn't want your perfect items you are selling?  Good job!!!  *


----------



## MickaC

PamfromTx said:


> *I have only replied once in your thread and just now have been going thru it.  Your home looks brand new; everything is sparkling clean and in pristine condition.   You are awesome, dear friend.  I'm glad to see you are having a success in decluttering.  But, who wouldn't want your perfect items you are selling?  Good job!!!  *


You’re so kind Pam……
In my books…..you are totally the  “ AWESOME ONE. “


----------



## PamfromTx

MickaC said:


> You’re so kind Pam……
> In my books…..you are totally the  “ AWESOME ONE. “


I liked the  Christmas reindeer.  So cute.  Oh, if you could our plastic tubs of Christmas stuff.  I need to declutter prior to the Christmas season.


----------



## StarSong

PamfromTx said:


> I liked the  Christmas reindeer.  So cute.  Oh, if you could our plastic tubs of Christmas stuff.  I need to declutter prior to the Christmas season.


I seriously decluttered my Halloween stuff this year, Pam, and will do the same with Christmas decorations I didn't go through last year.  When faced with the decision of whether to display and then repack it at the end of the season or donate/ditch it, saying goodbye to stored holiday decor becomes a lot easier.


----------



## MickaC

The iron fencing was picked up this morning……and I was able to get rid of some garden tools, which I gave away to these persons that bought the fencing……things that weren’t worth the time to list or weren’t worth selling…..just extras of what I already have, happy these things are gone.


----------



## squatting dog

After getting my newest tax bill here in Florida, I'm seriously considering time to downsize. $2400 last year... $4100 this year. Maybe it is time to build another house on my Arkansas land.


----------



## MickaC

squatting dog said:


> After getting my newest tax bill here in Florida, I'm seriously considering time to downsize. $2400 last year... $4100 this year. Maybe it is time to build another house on my Arkansas land.


That is a terrible increase…..


----------



## 1955

No, I like all my stuff and it keeps me busy doing things I enjoy. I keep learning new things and the stuff just keeps on multiplying. Right now my Will just dumps it all to my sister but I’ve been thinking about other options. I do have lots of nephews and nieces, even great ones, but none of them are very interested. I’ve thought of setting up an auction service & then have the proceeds donated to a local cause or back to my relatives. Kind of depressing that kids no longer care about this stuff.

Anyway, I’m not thru living and have a lot more to explore and do...



squatting dog said:


> Maybe it is time to build another house on my Arkansas land.


Arkansas gives you a homestead credit on your primary house and freezes your house tax after age 65. Of course that wouldn't help you right now but perhaps down the road.


----------



## squatting dog

1955 said:


> Arkansas gives you a homestead credit on your primary house and freezes your house tax after age 65. Of course that wouldn't help you right now but perhaps down the road.


Yep, had the homestead exemption and the frozen property tax. For now, I guess I'll just use this Florida house for the exemption. Don't get me wrong folks... Florida is ok, but, I still prefer the Ozarks. I need that open space and the no restrictions.


----------



## 1955

squatting dog said:


> Florida is ok, but, I still prefer the Ozarks. I need that open space and the no restrictions.


Yep, that's why I moved here.


----------



## MickaC

*Oh………CRAP !!!!!!!*
I listed my big dining table this morning, thinking being Christmas time, it would take a while.
*I was WRONG !!!!!!!*
Sold in about an hour……pick up tomorrow or Monday.
No worries……I’ll use my new little dining table now.


----------



## Jules

I bet you have a 5 star rating as a seller and people follow you just to snap up your great items.


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> I bet you have a 5 star rating as a seller and people follow you just to snap up your great items.


Thanks, Jules, is very nice for you to say.
I am running out of stuff to sell…..maybe I should go shopping so I have more stuff to sell. .


----------

